# Euro rate



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Checking.tonight USA election continues to cause money market volatility, Caxton GBP to Euro rate tonight is £1.00 = 1.1263 Euro


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

£1.00 = 1.1307 euro this morning, wonder high high it will go?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

There was talk on the news this morning that the dollar is starting to stabilise, I guess that will tip the balance with the pound/euro if it does. Probably a good time to top up travel cards etc if you have a trip to Europe booked.

We are watching the Indian market as they have just removed the 500 and 1000 Rupee notes from circulation and have caused a massive problem for the population and tourists who are spending hours and hours queuing outside banks trying to change them. We have about £80 worth (was worth £100 when we left India earlier this year :frown2. Hopefully we will still be able to change the money when we get out there in January...hopefully by then the queues outside the bank won't be so long.:surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you not change them over here then.

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> There was talk on the news this morning that the dollar is starting to stabilise, I guess that will tip the balance with the pound/euro if it does. Probably a good time to top up travel cards etc if you have a trip to Europe booked.
> 
> We are watching the Indian market as they have just removed the 500 and 1000 Rupee notes from circulation and have caused a massive problem for the population and tourists who are spending hours and hours queuing outside banks trying to change them. We have about £80 worth (was worth £100 when we left India earlier this year :frown2. Hopefully we will still be able to change the money when we get out there in January...hopefully by then the queues outside the bank won't be so long.:surprise:


Terry, the end of December is the latest the banks there will exchange the old notes, suggest you do it in the U.K.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37906742

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Terry, the end of December is the latest the banks there will exchange the old notes, suggest you do it in the U.K.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37906742
> 
> Terry


That link was to an article dated 9th Nov.

The news today is that many UK banks will not change the notes because Indian currency is not supposed to be taken out of the country, so therefore the banks could not return it and would be left holding worthless paper.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The Bank of India does have branches in the UK, London, Birmingham, Manchester and Leicester to name a few, perhaps a phone call to them would help, although if possible any transaction fee could make it a futile exercise.

You could perhaps donate it to Barry's EU citizenship fund or his donkeys :-D

Terry


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker 

i have just accidentally reported your post. oops. &#55357;&#56881;

Stupid ipad, stupid thumb


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Exchange rate today is 1.16€ its going up. :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A word of caution before the euphoria breaks out and the champagne corks go "pop", the exchange rate has routinely improved in the middle of each month for the last 3 years that I have been watching, it normally starts to drop again about a week before the end of the month and is at it's lowest at the end - I suspect that the reason is that there is anticipation of much more exchange taking place at that time....

It is certainly what we do...... sadly.....

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We exchange money when the rate is in one of its better moods :grin2:
Jan


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Caxton card rate presently £1 to 1.45 Euro, just put some onto my card so worth keeping an eye on the exchange rate if your needing some.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

If it was €1.45 to the pound then I think the rush to load our cards would crash their server in seconds :surprise:

Did you mean €1.15 to the pound?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

StewartJ said:


> Caxton card rate presently £1 to 1.45 Euro, just put some onto my card so worth keeping an eye on the exchange rate if your needing some. ������


Have you been to Specsavers?

Transferwise are quoting 1.16358 - 1.16940 if they receive payment within 24 hours.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

StewartJ said:


> Caxton card rate presently £1 to *1.45* Euro, just put some onto my card so worth keeping an eye on the exchange rate if your needing some. ������


The exchange rate at the moment is 1.165398 € to the £1.00 which is not as bad as it has been of late. have you perhaps misread something?
jan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What he MEANS is Caxton are quoting 1.145 Euro's to the pound !!!

One Euro and fourteen point five cents to the Pound

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hardly exciting news when it was 1.42 last summer. 

Presumably a blip due to a madman taking over America. Clearly the world now things the USA has pipped the UK at being the daftest country on the planet (For now).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Hardly exciting news when it was 1.42 last summer.
> 
> Presumably a blip due to a madman taking over America. Clearly the world now things the USA has pipped the UK at being the daftest country on the planet (For now).


No, went down with Britex Barry, its now creaping up by a cent, then down a cent , then up again. All very worrying for us pensioners.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Apologies for any excitement caused it was indeed a typo and should have read 1.145 to the £. It's me dotage


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well that certainly got a few peoples blood circulating today, mine included, had my card out and nearly onto their site.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> No, went down with Britex Barry, its now creaping up by a cent, then down a cent , then up again. All very worrying for us pensioners.


Do you mean Tipex Jan? 

I was referring to the reason its crept back up a bit. We all know why it plummeted. The reason its recovered slightly is because something even barmier than Tipex has happened.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ooooh!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

'ere Barry

Any chance whatsoever of you posting something that doesnt somewhere include Brexit???

We ALL know your zealous attitude to it by now and, frankly, its getting a bit boring.

Andy


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

barryd said:


> Do you mean Tipex Jan?
> 
> I was referring to the reason its crept back up a bit. We all know why it plummeted. The reason its recovered slightly is because something even barmier than Tipex has happened.


So all they have to do to remove us from the Eu is tipex the UK off the map!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> 'ere Barry
> 
> Any chance whatsoever of you posting something that doesnt somewhere include Brexit???
> 
> ...


Not Barry´s fault Andy, it was me who mentioned it and if I had the words I could be pretty zealous about it as well, but unlike the rest of them, I know there is nothing I or anyone can do to change it so I keep me trap shut quiet.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> 'ere Barry
> 
> Any chance whatsoever of you posting something that doesnt somewhere include Brexit???
> 
> ...


I take your point and I am sick of hearing myself go on about it as well but as we are discussing exchange rates its kind of relevant. I was simply pointing out the likely reason for the rate increasing slightly and it is kind of true. The referendum result caused the pound to plummet, Trump winning the election caused it to creep back up again a bit. Thats all. Anyway from now on ill just refer to it as Tipex.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But the trouble is we will all know what you MEAN by Tipex wont we ??? 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ask Admin to censor the word Brexit. I censored it on Fruitcakes to translate to "I love Europe".


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> 'ere Barry
> 
> Any chance whatsoever of you posting something that doesnt somewhere include Brexit???
> 
> ...


I suppose it's not easy to ignore brexit when it's the main influence on the value of the pound.

It'd be a bit like discussing air travel without mentioning planes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'm Ignoring it till spring

It will be up or down

But either way I guess we will still travel

Health permitting

And that's the crucial part

If your health permits, just go for it, a change rate up or down

It might be really really good next year or the year after

But will you be??

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tipex, Tipex, Tipex, no I can't get so worked up about Tipex Barry.
Bloody Brexit and those deluded voters (sheep).
No there is no need to reply to this.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

1 GBP =1.17822EUR

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> 1 GBP =1.17822EUR
> 
> Ray.


Gone up a fraction since this morning, what has the chancellor done ?
Where are you looking Ray, ? my exchangeRate.com says its *1.170508€

*http://www.exchangerate.com/currenc...calc_short_from_iso=238&calc_short_to_iso=266

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Topped 1.18 yesterday according to Yahoo and looks like it might today as well. https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echart...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

All we need is for Donald Trump to actually move into the White House and it might be back up to 1.42 again. Either that or abandon Tipex.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Jan......................... €1.18 now.
http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=EUR

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Ray & Barry for those links, they are obviously updating all the time whereas mine alters each day I reckon.
We will soon need to change some £ for € so hope the trend upwards continues.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Topped 1.18 yesterday according to Yahoo and looks like it might today as well. https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echart...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined
> 
> All we need is for Donald Trump to actually move into the White House and it might be back up to *1.42 *again. Either that or abandon Tipex.


When was the last time you saw 1.42 € to £1.00 Barry, I have just looked back to April 2015 and the highest was 1.3081€ in May, that was the highest for some time I think.
Jan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm feeling particularly well off, got 353 HuF to the pound today. Mind you it cost me 1,010 forints for 2 coffees :laugh:

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> When was the last time you saw 1.42 € to £1.00 Barry, I have just looked back to April 2015 and the highest was 1.3081€ in May, that was the highest for some time I think.
> Jan


I think it was June 2015 Jan. It was €1.43 and we managed €1.41 at that time.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I think it was June 2015 Jan. It was €1.43 and we managed €1.41 at that time.
> 
> Ray.


Where do you change your £ for € Ray,? I haven't seen it much more than 1.30 for ages.
Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.currencyfair.com/search/

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> When was the last time you saw 1.42 € to £1.00 Barry, I have just looked back to April 2015 and the highest was 1.3081€ in May, that was the highest for some time I think.
> Jan


Last summer Jan we got 1.42 on Halifax Clarity card and frequently 1.40.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Last summer Jan we got 1.42 on Halifax Clarity card and frequently 1.40.


How come you people are getting way above the official bank exchange rate?
I am going by our Nationwide credit card rate which is almost the same as the official rate.:frown2
Rays link is telling me it's 1.18 today plus a bit extra, but not all that much more.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Last summer Jan we got 1.42 on Halifax Clarity card and frequently 1.40.


Then some prat said something about Brexit and the rest was a sharp drop.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Then some prat said something about Brexit and the rest was a sharp drop.!!!!

Is it not possible to reply to a post without mentioning Brexit? No wonder the forum is going down hill fast, you people are driving the members out.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

JanHank said:


> How come you people are getting way above the official bank exchange rate?
> I am going by our Nationwide credit card rate which is almost the same as the official rate.:frown2
> Rays link is telling me it's 1.18 today plus a bit extra, but not all that much more.


Jan, when people are talking about "last summer" they are referring to the summer of 2015 when the rate was much higher.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Harrers said:


> Jan, when people are talking about "last summer" they are referring to the summer of 2015 when the rate was much higher.


:laugh: As I realised in the middle of the night.
Sometimes my mouth or finger tips, acts before the brain is in gear. :serious: Thanks for taking notice :smile2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Then some prat said something about Brexit and the rest was a sharp drop.!!!!
> 
> Is it not possible to reply to a post without mentioning Brexit? No wonder the forum is going down hill fast, you people are driving the members out.


If you read what went before Drew you will see Ray was answering a question I asked (maybe he should have omitted the prat word)
Years ago the word cancer was whispered and little was known about what it actually was, today we are better informed and talking about it helps us to understand it.

Today the word Brexit (or as I call it Britex) is a cancer that nobody knows about. Unfortunately the thread with the title was not informative for me because of the way a lot of people conducted or misconducted them selves so I stopped reading.

When we moved to Germany 11 years ago, we had no reason to think in 10 years time such a storm was going to rage, the exchange rate was almost 1.50€ and we had no reason to think it would change so drastically. 
After a couple of years suddenly the £ was worth 1.06€ that of course had nothing to do with Britex. 
The rate began to rise slowly and of course that was good for us. It suddenly dropped again last year. To all of those who have retired to an EU country it is worrying, none of us know what the future holds.
Unheated sensible discussions can be very informative at times, but as no one has a clue what lies ahead for any of us, not one of us can alter what will be, I don´t understand how you men can fall out over the unknown.

Maybe I am talking poppycock, but I am sure a few threads about Britex, conducted in a manner not to offend ins or outs wouldn´t put anyone off joining, your all making a mountain out of a mole hill in my opinion. Or are you all politicians , they all make an awful lot of noise and quite often not a lot of sense.

For heavens sake stop talking about it as if its the only thing in this world that matters.

Yours affectionately
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you have described certain members to a T there jan.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For heavens sake Jan stop telling people what to discuss and how they should go about it.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Here we go again.

The vultures sitting on a pole waiting to pounce, as soon as Brexit is mentioned its "One in All in" the same people.

If anyone objects or asks to keep these threads Brexit free, the flak starts flying. I for one am sick of it. I am sure these people do it for a reason and to stir things up. As soon as a Brexit thread drops down the list someone starts another, why?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How likely is it right now that you could have a euro rate thread without Brexit coming up when it's solely responsible for the massive drop in exchange rate which has recovered a small amount due to a lunatic being put in charge of America and the BOE printing money?

It's a bit like starting a thread about being naked but not mentioning taking your clothes off.

Nobody as far as I can see is falling out over it. Disagreeing maybe but what is the point of discussing or debating anything if everyone agrees?

People had better get used to a divided nation thanks to this disaster as it's never going away. Go where you like, find another forum, discussion group, go down the pub, library, coffee shop. It's the same everywhere.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

JanHank said:


> If you read what went before Drew you will see Ray was answering a question I asked (maybe he should have omitted the prat word)
> Years ago the word cancer was whispered and little was known about what it actually was, today we are better informed and talking about it helps us to understand it.
> 
> Today the word Brexit (or as I call it Britex) is a cancer that nobody knows about. Unfortunately the thread with the title was not informative for me because of the way a lot of people conducted or misconducted them selves so I stopped reading.
> ...


Thanks for saying that Jan.

Yes I have moved to France and I actually completed the purchase of my house after the referendum. I have a workplace pension paid in £ and from next August will be entitled to my state pension. The situation I found myself in was that I could not afford to buy a house in UK and could not afford to rent in UK. My only sizable asset before I bought this house was my motorhome and yes I could have just decided to fulltime. In fact until I started seasonal work in France in March I was fulltiming. But you need a base and somewhere to call home so when I found this property whilst in France in September 2015 (when the exchange rate was extremely favourable) it seemed like a Godsend. It took nearly 12 months for the purchase to go through as it was owned by a bankrupt and had been repossessed by his bank who were not much interested in the small amount I was paying for the house.

So, a lot happened in those 12 months but nothing I can say or do will influence either how the exchange rate changes or how the government negotiates Brexit. That is one reason why I haven't bothered visiting the threads on this site where heated discussions have been taking place.

I have looked at other motorhome sites and they have threads linked to Brexit and at the end of the day it is probably good to let people talk about what is on their minds. Occasionally some members have thrown all their toys out of the pram but so what. No-one got hurt and no-one died!

How you can expect to have a thread about the Euro exchange rate without mentioning Brexit is beyond me but maybe I am with Barryd on this - lets just call it Tipex and who knows eventually when we look back on this episode, it will have been tipexed from our history books!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with Drew !!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> For heavens sake Jan stop telling people what to discuss and how they should go about it.


I think maybe that should be addressed to Drew Alan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> For heavens sake Jan stop telling people what to discuss and how they should go about it.


If thats how you read it Alan I have obviously unintentionally hit a nerve.

I´m allowed to give my *opinion* without you making uncalled for spiteful remarks.
Jan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not spiteful at all Jan, nor did you hit a nerve.

What I did was simply to turn the message you posted back towards you, I had a feeling you wouldn't like that and it's turned out to be right.

As it happens I agree entirely with what you say. I have no right at all to tell you what you may or may not post or how you should do it, nor do you, or any other member, have the right to do it to me or to anybody else.

So I'm happy to apologise for telling you what to post but plead mitigation in so far as it seemed necessary to illustrate a point that was clearly being missed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Not spiteful at all Jan, nor did you hit a nerve.
> 
> What I did was simply to turn the message you posted back towards you, *I had a feeling you wouldn't like that *and it's turned out to be right.
> 
> ...


Thank you, 
that was as clear as mud to me, maybe someone can explain just what you mean.
If you *had a feeling I would´nt like that *why write it Alan. I cannot understand you.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> People had better get used to a divided nation thanks to this disaster as it's never going away.


Well it certainly won't go away until all the Remainers accept the vote for what it was - a democratic vote with a massive turnout and a clear decision. Even the vast majority of Remain MP's have said they'll support Article 50.

The division we have in this country is now being driven solely by one group - the Remainers who can't accept the decision.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

E1.15 to £ today on Caxton and rising???


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Drew said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> The vultures sitting on a pole waiting to pounce, as soon as Brexit is mentioned its "One in All in" the same people.
> 
> If anyone objects or asks to keep these threads Brexit free, the flak starts flying. I for one am sick of it. I am sure these people do it for a reason and to stir things up. As soon as a Brexit thread drops down the list someone starts another, why?


I am also with Drew.

It is noticeable that most of the remainers on this forum are resident outside the UK or the ones still here wish the where, and justifiable so, they have a lot to lose and their dreams of a cosy future have been somewhat let down.
When these people moved to mainland Europe from the UK knowing that we where not partaking in the Euro took a chance and anything could happen, now it has come about, everything can go up or down but usually finds an equilibrium (hopefully).

We who are left in the UK and cannot move to what we think is a better life have to make the most of what we have which we are trying to do so for our own future benefit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> E1.15 to £ today on Caxton and rising???


 http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=EUR
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echart...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

1.18€ according to these 2 Viv
Jan


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

barryd said:


> How likely is it right now that you could have a euro rate thread without Brexit coming up when it's solely responsible for the massive drop in exchange rate which has recovered a small amount due to a lunatic being put in charge of America and the BOE printing money?


How likely? Well for those currently obsessed by Brexit I would say imposible.

For others? I am sure there are others like me that are interested in just the latest exchange rate figures without being blasted with the politics.

If the usual suspects want to discuss the politics of the exchange rate fluctuations then can't you do so in one of your several political threads and leave this one just for updates to the actual rate?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And I'd guess that in this discussion we'd be keen to attempt to predict whether our currency will increase or fall in value in the near future so that we can buy at the best rate we can get. 

In order to do that it'll be necessary to consider factors which may influence its value. At the moment the biggest likely influence will of course be?????????


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> I am also with Drew.
> 
> _It is noticeable that most of the remainers on this forum are resident outside the UK or the ones still here wish the where, and justifiable so, they have a lot to lose and their dreams of a cosy future have been somewhat let down._
> When these people moved to mainland Europe from the UK knowing that we where not partaking in the Euro took a chance and anything could happen, now it has come about, everything can go up or down but usually finds an equilibrium (hopefully).
> ...


Although I don´t agree with your first comment Matlock i.e. we didn´t come here because we thought we would have a better life, we came because Hans is German, he had lived in the UK for almost 50 years and we had planned to retire here even befor the € had been invented.
The last part of your post. 
I´m sure I am not alone when I say I sincerely hope the future will benifit your children and grandchildren,* I think* its going to be a long hard ride, if your over a certain age *I don´t think* you will personally benifit. These are only my thoughts on the subject.
Jan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm with Drew too, and Matchlock and Siggie.

I'm a member of a, predominantly, US based snowboarding forum. The other day a political thread appeared in which some wit posted:

"There's actually a "The Political Wilderness" forum at "snowboarding forum.com"?
Seriously?
I'm going to have to check out some online political forums to find their snowboarding forums
WTF"


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> And I'd guess that in this discussion we'd be keen to attempt to predict whether our currency will increase or fall in value in the near future so that we can buy at the best rate we can get.
> 
> In order to do that it'll be necessary to consider factors which may influence its value. At the moment the biggest likely influence will of course be?????????


Don't be silly Ernie, some just want to stick their fingers in their ears and do Barry's La La song, and/or deny those they disagree with any right to express an opposing view. Wonder if they would have been so quiet if the result had been to remain ?

As they keep trying to suppress any opposition, I will once again remind them we are the UK not North Korea.

As to this thread, loads of daily exchange rate sites exist and Google can help, see below, no don't thank me. :smile2:

Ernie, ever heard the clarion call 'No Surrender' before ? >:surprise:

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> Ernie, ever heard the clarion call 'No Surrender' before ?
> 
> Terry


You will be asking us to sing the "Sash" next?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Give up Drew, the snakes crawl everywhere :frown2:


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Give up Drew, the snakes crawl everywhere :frown2:
> 
> tony


Charming. I hope I never have to live in your version of democracy Tony.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Charming. I hope I never have to live in your version of democracy Tony.


Democracy.................to hijack anyones posts for your own political gain.........to **** even more people off so they leave and it's only the 'moaners' who remain

What an ASS,,,,, (only cos it's in the chat area)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't hijacked any posts but I have a perfect right to post whatever I like within the forum rules, that's democracy. 

If you don't like that I suggest you start a movement to take the forum over and rewrite the rules as you'd like them. Till you manage that I guess you'll just have to grant those you don't like the right to post. Good luck with your revolution.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Friendly and concilatry as usual :argue:

Andy


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> As they keep trying to suppress any opposition, I will once again remind them we are the UK not North Korea.


I think you wil find no one is trying to suppress anyone in here, just trying to keep the politics in the politics threads and leave some threads Brexit free.



dghr272 said:


> As to this thread, loads of daily exchange rate sites exist and Google can help


As to this thread, loads of Brexit whinging sites exist and Google can help. :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder what I would think of you people if I met you face to face because I don´t like a lot of what I read and its nothing to do with the subject, so I will now clear orf.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Well it certainly won't go away until all the Remainers accept the vote for what it was - a democratic vote with a massive turnout and a clear decision. Even the vast majority of Remain MP's have said they'll support Article 50.
> 
> The division we have in this country is now being driven solely by one group - the Remainers who can't accept the decision.


Well IF article 50 does get invoked and its still a big if even if we do accept it which we will of course thats not going to stop challenges to the PROCESS of leaving. I for one and I am sure many many others including the majority of MP's will campaign to make sure the swivel eyed Fruitloops do not get their way and that we stay in the single market at all costs. So of course debate, opposition and campaigning will go on. Not whinging or moaning or being a soar loser but making sure that we have a say in what kind of Brexit we get. Or do 16 million people not get that right because "We lost"?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Friendly and concilatry as usual :argue:
> 
> Andy


Yes Tony does gat a bit nasty but he doesn't really mean it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Peribro 

Give up mate!! There are those on this forum who refuse to accept that, just maybe, they are out of step with the majority.

Barry

I will support to the end your right to have an opinion and voice it BUT.........


Terms such as "swivel eyed fruit loops" do NOTHING to enhance the impression that others may have of you. Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE on this forum cannot fail to know EXACTLY what your particular view is, however resorting to insults only goes to show that perhaps it's now becoming an unhealthy obsession?? Chill out man. 

Sensible and reasoned debate is to be commended, insulting those who fail to align with your views will achieve nothing at all OTHER than to alienate you from others.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yes Tony does gat a bit nasty but he doesn't really mean it.


I was not referring to Tony!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the fact that a majority want something mean that the minority cant disagree in your version of democracy Ploddy?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I was not referring to Tony!


Oh I thought you must be as he's the only one who's been nasty. Oh well.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

siggie said:


> I think you wil find no one is trying to suppress anyone in here, just trying to keep the politics in the politics threads and leave some threads Brexit free.
> 
> As to this thread, loads of Brexit whinging sites exist and Google can help. :wink2:


So you really think politics has no impact on exchange rates ?

What world are you really living in ? It's not La La Land by any chance ? :wink2:

You "whinging" about my opposition to your view says it all.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Does the fact that a majority want something mean that the minority cant disagree in your version of democracy Ploddy?


Certainly not, but there is a huge chasm between a well reasoned opinion, intelligently and dispassionately expressed, and childish insults.

There is also a big difference between accepting what the majority want, and trying all means to overturn that wish because it doesn't align with the minorities view of how it SHOULD have gone.

In a democratic society the minority accept the majorities wishes.

I don't know if the UK has done the right or wrong thing but I do know what the majority said they wanted, and therefore I will do all I can to ensure that the majority view is upheld DESPITE what other may do in an attempt to thwart it.

Is that not how a person who believes in democracy should behave?

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The childish insults aren't coming from the remainers.

The fact that we live in a democracy allows people to express any opinion which is within the law. I'd really have expected that you to be aware of that.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I refer you to post #76 where Barry (a well known remainer) makes reference to "Swivel eyed fruit loops" Is that not insulting and childish?

I take EXTREME exception to your crass insulting and highly provocative suggestion that I am not aware of the law in this country HOW DARE YOU !!!!!!!

I have REPEATEDLY stated that I will defend any and everyone's right to express an opinion, but insulting others, or questioning their grasp of the law is exactly what I, and I suspect many others, take great exception to.

Once more and for the avoidance of ANY doubt, I consider the contents of your last post to be offensive in the extreme. I shall however refrain from lowering myself to the same level.

A VERY ANGRY
Andy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Certainly not, but there is a huge chasm between a well reasoned opinion, intelligently and dispassionately expressed, and childish insults.
> 
> There is also a big difference between accepting what the majority want, and trying all means to overturn that wish because it doesn't align with the minorities view of how it SHOULD have gone.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid there are many stated forms of democracy, a few here seem to relate to some of those listed in the link below in as far as stifling opposition is concerned. You would think Remainers are threatening armed insurrection given the objections of the Brexiters to the views being expressed, and if my memory is correct it was NF who was calling for street protests.

https://www.hrw.org/legacy/wr2k8/introduction/introduction.pdf

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Peribro
> 
> Give up mate!! There are those on this forum who refuse to accept that, just maybe, they are out of step with the majority.
> 
> ...


Just the be clear the term Swivel eyed (I added fruitloops just for today) is generally meant to refer to those daft old Colonel Blimps on the far right of the Tory Party who were mainly to blame for getting us into this mess in the first place NOT the people on this forum or in this thread. As far as I am concerned its these people who do have power and influence that I and others like me and now it seems Parliament will attempt to quash and make sure they do not get their way and rip us out of the EU hook line and sinker. We can agree to Brexit if you like but just what kind of Brexit should article 50 go ahead is very much yet to be decided.

I do not think I have directly insulted anyone on this forum but I have lost count of the number of times on here and other forums that I have been called unpatriotic, told to F*ck off and move out of the UK as Im not welcome here anymore (Yes really), whinger, sore / bad loser etc etc. I have also witnessed several times our close ex pat friends on here be told similar but with smugness as well such things as "You chose to move abroad", " why should you have a say you dont live here anymore" etc. I think all that is pretty insulting if you ask me.

If all we have done is get a bit heated and perhaps been a bit insulting towards "some" Brexiteers or maybe thrown in the odd sarcastic remark I Think thats quite commendable because ill tell you this, had it been the other way around I doubt it would have been so amicable. Even Farage your golden boy leader has made thinly veiled threats inciting violence should he and his mob not get their way. This may still happen as I still think at some stage its all going to come apart. Then we will see the true colours of him and those that support him.

I thought about not posting today at all to be honest or responding as my heads not in a good place right now but those are my views. If I have offended anyone then I apologise.

EDIT: Oh yeah and whoever sad that "Most of the forum remainers either live abroad or want to" Should go and look at the last two Brexit polls on here, both won by remain. Thats a lot of ex pats and wannabe UK leavers. Of course we couldnt possibly have reasons to stay other than our own self interest could we?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Oh yeah and whoever sad that "Most of the forum remainers either live abroad or want to" Should go and look at the last two Brexit polls on here, both won by remain.


As Alan has pointed out on a few occasions it's not a sporting event that's about winning and losing. :laugh:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Best way of thinking Sandra.. 

Don't you just hate politicians?

Hope you both continue to keep well.

Me? ... Disappointed with this forum. What happened to discussing good old MoHo topics etc? Just about had it 'listening' to all the crap flying about.

Probably time to go now.

Best wishes to everyone on the run up to Xmas, and a safe, happy and above all healthy 2017.. 

Esp' you guys Sandra. You both deserve it.

Alex...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh my lord, just how many polls have we had on this Brexit.I thought we only had, one before and another one after, the Poll that resulted in the UK deciding that it did not want to stay in the EU. This obviously upset many people to the extent that comments on here have provoked responses that should have either not been said or made less difficult to just shrug off.
Everyone is entitled to an opinion and post it as they wish, but not to the detriment to others. 
I do not expect this forum to be PC, heavens above that would be bloody boring, but can we stop the bickering and sniping just to gain points.Can we at least be polite and understand that some members have different understandings to us.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Oh my lord, just how many polls have we had on this Brexit.I thought we only had, one before and another one after, the Poll that resulted in the UK deciding that it did not want to stay in the EU. This obviously upset many people to the extent that comments on here have provoked responses that should have either not been said or made less difficult to just shrug off.
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion and post it as they wish, but not to the detriment to others.
> I do not expect this forum to be PC, heavens above that would be bloody boring, but can we stop the bickering and sniping just to gain points.Can we at least be polite and understand that some members have different understandings to us.
> 
> cabby


AND, can we bicker on the OFFICIAL thread rather than CONTAMINATING every other goddam thread with the moaners griping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are there OFFICIAL threads on MHF?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Back on original topic. Caxton showing 1.1495 Euro to the pound.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Andy, you, and others, have said this "In a democratic society the minority accept the majorities wishes. " and other versions of it many times.

I think this is where the disagreement between us originates. You appear to be saying in that phrase, and other versions of it, that you think that once the referendum result was announced that should have ended the matter. 

I, and others, believe that is to ignore the fact that the referendum was advisory only, and several other important considerations surrounding the vote. It ignores the fact that we still have no idea what brexit will actually entail and the fact that our PM has been trying to avoid allowing Parliament to debate the topic preferring to begin the process of taking the UK out of the EU on her own signature. Many Brexiters are content apparently to ignore these dubiously democratic considerations and concentrate on just one aspect, the referendum result. 

I'm saying that while I accept the result, how could I not? It's a matter of fact. I don't think the matter ends there. In politics everything is up for reconsideration, that's democracy, as you know.

We are all free to express our views in the hope that they may prevail, that's democracy too. 

So I'll be very happy to discuss the issues and developments with anybody but it would go better if all the Brexiters would follow your excellent example and allow that remainers are entitled to hold and express views, even if the Brexiters don't agree with them.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Andy, you, and others, have said this "In a democratic society the minority accept the majorities wishes. " and other versions of it many times.
> 
> I think this is where the disagreement between us originates. You appear to be saying in that phrase, and other versions of it, that you think that once the referendum result was announced that should have ended the matter.
> 
> ...


*Why don't you put a sock in it, I hate saying this to anyone, but you just don't know when to dry up.*


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't hate saying it. You've been saying the equivalent to anybody who defends their right to express an opinion on Brexit for weeks.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I do not see the point of a thread talking about exchange rates and drifting into politics.

There are lots of factors that affect exchange rates - economic, bank rates, short-selling, George Soros and the like.

If you want to know the rate you will get go onto the website where you do your exchange.

I have noted this week that the rate betweeen the £ and the Polish Sloty has been worse in the morning than the afternoon. I moved some money last evening - the rate is worse this morning. I gained 1% - peanuts, but it pays for a bottle of Cava for when Basia comes home tomorrow:smile2::smile2:. That is more important in life IMO.

Geoff


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> Best way of thinking Sandra..
> 
> Don't you just hate politicians?
> 
> ...


Where in hell has this expression 'MoHo' come from?????? I am seeing it everywhere........... Awful expression!!

THERE!! That is my opinion - democratically made!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Where in hell has this expression 'MoHo' come from?????? I am seeing it everywhere........... Awful expression!!
> 
> THERE!! That is my opinion - democratically made!


You are easily distressed!! By an abbreviated word??? (not an expression) But... Always nice to see someone with a good gripe. Well worth it too. What is this wold coming to when people will not fully write out the full words.. Tisc tisc tisc.

Mohos.. That's what this forum should be all about.. Moho's. NOT POLITICS.

Great fun these Mohos But why we bother with this Moho forum god knows.

The hatred is really something now. Shining through loud and clear. Not for me though. Not anymore.

Another member ..... GONE.. Congratulations...

Hey Sandra..

We are off this forum now so just a quick all the best to yourself and Albert. We wish you all the luck and good health possible..

Take care and sorry to say.... Goodbye Sandra.

Alex black..


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Where in hell has this expression 'MoHo' come from?????? I am seeing it everywhere........... Awful expression!!
> 
> THERE!! That is my opinion - democratically made!


I'll "Grass" if he doesn't own up.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I do not see the point of a thread talking about exchange rates and drifting into politics.
> 
> .....................
> 
> Geoff


It didn't drift into politics Geoff, it opened with a political comment, which is perfectly proper since politics effect exchange rates.

Here's the opening line: Checking.tonight USA election continues to cause money market volatility, Caxton GBP to Euro rate tonight is £1.00 = 1.1263 Euro


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

Maybe I should have said 'drifted *only* into politics' so if you read my post I mentioned other factors which affect exchange rates.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I read your post Geoff.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There are many different reasons for the fluctuations in the pound euro rate as Geoff has said. But not to recognise that currently, and for a least a couple of years, that progress or lack of progress toward a satisfactory end to the brexit progress is the biggest, is to ignore the elephant in the room.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Today 1 GBP =1.18808EUR

Ray.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Caxton FX card rate 1.1756 so loaded a few quid &#55358;&#56593;&#55358;&#56593;&#55358;&#56593;


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Betterer and betterer...................... 1 GBP =1.19399EUR

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Here in Poland the Zloty is already 10% above what was the recent low, but would still need to advance another 13% to get to its high of a few months ago, but we fortunately changed enough just below that high to buy a replacement car - phew!

It is still above where it was when I first started coming here 5 yrs ago, so I am quite relaxed.

I think I will let the rate run for a bit - it has risen 2.5% here in 24 hours. I usually let it run while watching it closely, and then go in as soon as it drops off. It takes me about 2 mins to get a price and transfer on-line, as they have all my details at London and Poland end stored. 

The big decision is always how many £000 to change - we need it for living expenses not just holiday money.

Geoff

P.S The rate just shifted 0.35% in our favour in the last 1/2 hour - I will let it run, for now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Betterer and betterer...................... 1 GBP =1.19399EUR
> 
> Ray.


The brexit effect! It soared today the instant David Davis (Sec. Of State for Brexit) told the House that he couldd envisage us paying the EU to have access to the single market.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh I see Dick.
Thats the first time DD has said anything that has pushed the Pound UP.??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Will you get that if you exchange money now Ray?
I have just phoned my bank and they are giving 1.1792€


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> The brexit effect! It soared today the instant David Davis (Sec. Of State for Brexit) told the House that he couldd envisage us paying the EU to have access to the single market.
> 
> Dick


He's probably about to buy some euros for his skiing holiday.

£ could go up a lot more on Monday if the Italians say No on Sunday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Will you get that if you exchange money now Ray?
> I have just phoned my bank and they are giving 1.1792€


Not quite Jan but close. As the rate is so flexible hour to hour you can ask CurrencyFair (or other currency) to buy at a certain rate. Or if you want it now they give you the price at that moment. You can put some Sterling onto your account and just click 'change' when you see it reach a good rate and it's locked at that.

Ray.
p.s. the banks are the worst and usually charge a fee on top.!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Will you get that if you exchange money now Ray?
> I have just phoned my bank and they are giving 1.1792€


Jan

Still using your bank? You quaint old-fashioned girl:wink2::laugh: I use Transferwise but there are many others.

I just saw the rate coming off and moved £1,000 on the internet - it took me 45 seconds including authorising the charge to my debit card on my UK current account - all I had to enter was the security number on the back. (they have the basic account details at both ends)

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Still using your bank? You quaint old-fashioned girl:wink2::laugh: I use Transferwise but there are many others.
> 
> ...


You can´t tell me the exchange rate I s´pose coz you transferred Polish I expect.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> You can´t tell me the exchange rate I s´pose coz you transferred Polish I expect.
> Jan


At 1725 CET the rate for £1,000, if paid within 24 hours, was € 1,18445 with £5 commission, so a net €1178(€1.178/£)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> At 1725 CET the rate for £1,000, if paid within 24 hours, was € 1,18445 with £5 commission, so a net €1178(€1.178/£)


No different than my 1.1792 then :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> No different than my 1.1792 then :grin2:


But do they also have charges/commision?

Even if not, my method is so easy as I can check the rate on-line on their website - as I just did for you, so no telephone calls, and payment is done all in 45 seconds.

Suits my book.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> But do they also have charges/commision?
> 
> Even if not, my method is so easy as I can check the rate on-line on their website - as I just did for you, so no telephone calls, and payment is done all in 45 seconds.
> 
> ...


How does it work Geoff, do you have to keep money in your Transferwise account or just transfer from your UK bank as and when.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> How does it work Geoff, do you have to keep money in your Transferwise account or just transfer from your UK bank as and when.
> Jan


Quick answer to that questin is NO.

How it works is one goes to the Transfer Money page

Next enter the two currencies involved

It asks the transferee bank account and mine is now remembered

It gives the rate and the commision and a better rate if one pays within 24 hours

One enters an amount to transfer.

It tells you how much to pay and offers options - Debit Card, Bank Transfer etc.

I chose Debit Card first time and asked them to remember.

Now all I do is the steps of entering the amount to transfer, click the remembered transferee account

Then for payment click on Debit Card option, enter the 3 digit security number from back of card for the remembered account.

End of process.

E-mails arrive very swiftly confirming transaction and receipt of funds and expected day and time of transfer, but it usually arrives earlier, never later.

So Jan, no money need be kept with them. I am happy to do Debit Card transfer, but if you want to do Bank Transfer it would require you to go on-line to your bank and you might miss out on the 24hr improved rate.

I find it so easy once they have the details from your first transaction, for which you will need the full IBAN number for your transferee account, but once you have given them both account numbers it is ****-easy. Today whole thing was 45 seconds.

For security about the company, if it gives you any comfort, Richard Branson invested in them but when they were already up and running.

As I say they only have your money for about 24 hours so there is not much risk of them going bust in that time.

There are probably other companies operating similar systems and you might get other recommendations.

I just wanted to describe how these systems operate.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Quick answer to that questin is NO.
> 
> How it works is one goes to the Transfer Money page
> 
> ...


This quaint old fashioned girl thanks you Geoff. :grin2:
I have printed your instructions, whatever company I use I will be thinking of you >

Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

You did not tell us whether your bank have charges/commission or whether the rate you quoted is net.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> You did not tell us whether your bank have charges/commission or whether the rate you quoted is net.
> 
> Geoff


I always transfer 12,500€ (in the £10,000 area) which has £25.00 transfer charge but no charge at the German bank for recieving.
Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shoulda waited..............................last thing friday 1 GBP =1.19204EUR

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Shoulda waited..............................last thing friday 1 GBP =1.19204EUR
> 
> Ray.


I assume your talking to Geoff and the others, I haven´t done anything, still waiting.
Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Quoted rate is £1 : 1.20€ as Renzi's departure has caused the Euro to drop against the $


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would still hang on. The Italy thing was fairly obvious but there is the Brexit court case this week as well. When the government lose that I suspect the rate will go up a bit as well. All it needs now is for Brexit to be abandoned completely and it will be back up to 1.4 again  They should announce that around spring time, just in time for a long trip in the van to the Euro Zone!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Much as I like the idea Barry, I have serious doubts that TM will take that route forward. I suspect the Court case will EITHER junk the Government point of view or MORE LIKELY refer to the ECJ for guidance about Article 50 as it is a one-way route only and there appears to be no "get out clause" as such that could be construed as damaging the UK and the Supreme Court may well seek guidance from the ECJ about what if minds change....

If the Government loses, she will try to get a vote through Parliament and that is when it could get interesting as if she loses that, she will effectively be losing a Vote of No Confidence and that could follow soon after. That could lead to a snap GE.

If the Government wins (and I don't think they will on a first basis) then there could well be further repercussions and Parliamentary action over the route forward. Sadly, she is unlikely to cancel Brexit as the crazies in her Government will not allow it.....

All in all it is a great mess of the Tory Party's making, aided and abetted by an ineffective opposition...... the strongest voice against has come from the SNP and they have an ulterior motive anyway..... and I do not blame them in the slightest for that possible route towards breaking the UK apart.....

Turbulent times ahead for the UK, for Italy, for the EU......

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Going the wrong way again guys............. 1 GBP =1.18532EUR this pm.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Profit taking, it'll climb back


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Surely a government in favour of Brexit would never refer to the ECJ? That would send Nigel and the lads into apoplexy. It would be the ultimate irony because of how it would be seen by millions.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT it is NOT the Government that may have to refer it but the 11 Justices of the Supreme Court, as you said ultimate irony and some would be far from happy although it could be used to demonstrate that the EU does exercise undue power in such a way that even our most senior Judges cannot understand the words as written (_should I add "in a hurry and without a thought that Article 50 would ever be invoked"?)_

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll have to explain that to me Dave. How and why would the Supreme Court refer it? If the Government win that will end it. If they don't they may want to appeal it, if possible to the ECJ. But I don't understand why the Supreme Court would refer it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised we are already a laughing stock (only the second biggest now thanks to Trump and the USA). Why is TM so against Parliament being involved anyway?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For the simple reason that she doesn't want her bargaining position to be known by the rest of the EU Before she gets down to "discussing" how the exit will affect everything.

It's a bit like you looking to buy a house that others are also interested in and knowing there are a few things wrong with it. You would not want to make public what YOU know as that would severely weaken your bargaining position when you get down to negotiating a price would you?? 

It certainly doesn't help the harmony of this forum when people start referring to "crazies" 

Anyway this thread is MEANT to be about exchange rates, we all KNOW that the confusion around Brexit is having an effect on it BUT can we PLEASE keep this thread "on topic" and OFF Brexit??

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To keep it secret. I know that's what she wants. Luckily she's not our Queen Empress nor does she own GREAT Britain. She won't be allowed to do it if we really do have a democracy. 


We'll see but in my view what she wants is unthinkable and dangerous. It needs striking down. It's not a game of cards where she hides her hand, and even if it was it wouldn't change the hand she has nor the hand the EU have.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can anyone post the latest exchange rate for the Euro.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Can anyone post the latest exchange rate for the Euro.
> 
> cabby


https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echart...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Bazz, now at 1.18 creeping up again hurrah.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

3 cents down now since Monday................... 1 GBP =1.17148EUR
Who said what?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Im sick of brexit 

Thick, thick up to here 

I recon if we leave it will be ok, although I voted to stay

And secretly just lets go for it

And see if we survive

I'm sure we will

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sick of dumb politicians opening their dumb gobs and causing the exchange rate to yo-yo about.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I'm sick of dumb politicians opening their dumb gobs and causing the exchange rate to yo-yo about.
> 
> Ray.


Central Banks altering interest rates probably have more effect in making a currency more or less attractive, thus shifting the exchange markets.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff but how often in the last 8 years has that happened.
Boris, Davis and May gobbing off almost daily and putting their foot in it.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Down over 2 cents again this week. Who said what?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Down over 2 cents again this week. Who said what?
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Is your State Pension paid monthly? if you switched to weekly it would average the exchange rate over 4 different dates rather than just haveing to take the one date rate.

Of course as I have said I get mine in UK and exchange when I want and into which currency, usually Polish Zloty but sometimes Euros for trips/holidays, avoiding a double exchange rate loss.

The £ is still above where it was in Zloty when I first started coming here nearly 6 years ago, and has been mostly so except for two short periods.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff, it is paid into my French bank monthly. I can't really manage to keep it in UK and Sterling as it funds the house bills and utilities month on month.
We do try to move some Sterling over into Euros from time to time and try for a favourable exchange rate. But obviously this can go either way.
It's the day to day expenditure using a UK CC that shows just how much worse off our buying power is now. Mustn't mention the 'B' word must I.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No Ray don't mention it. I mentioned it earlier but I think I got away with it. (Basil)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Falling toward €1.17 this morning, wosup?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, Grrrrrr dare not spend now. Who said what?

ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its not going to stop me Ray, if I want something I´ll jolly well have it while I can enjoy it, trouble is, I can´t think of anything I want :grin2:
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Its not going to stop me Ray, if I want something I´ll jolly well have it while I can enjoy it, trouble is, I can´t think of anything I want :grin2:
> Jan


Jan

Maybe Ray's finances do not allow him to think like that.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff, we like Jan have everything and don't really need anything which is lucky as we try to make every penny count.
I guess growing up in severe austerity times enabled us to make do and mend while not wasting money. 

I do get slightly annoyed when I see and hear about waste and extravagance but it's their choice. But when the tables are turned we can manage and they have trouble.
"The investment banking business has shed tens of thousands of positions since the end of the financial crisis, and the downsizing has been hard on foreign-exchange desks at many banks". 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Geoff, we like Jan have everything and don't really need anything which is lucky as we try to make every penny count.
> I guess growing up in severe austerity times enabled us to make do and mend while not wasting money.
> 
> I do get slightly annoyed when I see and hear about *waste and extravagance* but it's their choice. But when the tables are turned we can manage and they have trouble.
> ...


None of that waste and extravagance here Ray, (except for the bit of beef I bought yesterday :laugh
Advertisment for computer stuff came through the door this week, 0% interest on things costing hundreds, how many are going to get themselves into debt before the new year starts I wonder.
We get more enjoyment from making something from almost nothing than buying a brand new article from the shop.
Here is the new trailer for the lawn mower over €400.00 saved, one used wheelbarrow and a few bits of metal and he worked wonders.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I also want nothing 

When the kids ask me what I want for Christmas 

Well nothing really 

Is it a age thing ?

That I really do want nothing 

If I wanted it I'd have it already

Possesions really have little interest for me these dayIm downsizing possesions now

I even light my supply of scented, decorative candles >

Things must be getting bad Sandra:grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I also think it may be an age thing, as I always say that I need nothing, when asked what I want for Christmas.Well I have virtually all I want or need, like most of us I am quite happy with my lot.Except of course for health, but money will not buy that will it.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If I stay out of the shops I am happy with my 'lot'.
I don't even think about a new car until I ride in one. Then I realise how old mine is.
I am happy with our 70" TV but would love an 85".
My old Win 7 PC is just about managing, a new one would be nice but not till the old one dies.

It's a state of mind innit?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> If I stay out of the shops I am happy with my 'lot'.
> I don't even think about a new car until I ride in one. Then I realise how old mine is.
> I am happy with our *70"* TV but would love an 85".
> My old Win 7 PC is just about managing, a new one would be nice but not till the old one dies.
> ...


Yours is bigger than mine :grin2: ours is a 41" (or there abouts) TV, we sit 5 1/2 meters away from it and the picture is perfic. 
71" or 85" must take over the whole room Ray.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ray do you get popcorn with that size.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who on earth needs an 85" TV? Ray obviously. 

I just bought a 32" one for our back lounge for Mrs D and she complained it was too big. I have found that when you tighten the belt buckle a bit its surprising how much stuff you really dont need. I thought about replacing my ancient Golf last year and then thought, why bother? Its indestructible, just gets raked around the Dales etc and never lets me down. I quite like the way the French all seem to drive crap cars and have a make and mend attitude. Showing off material wealth seems frowned upon in France. Unlike here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's an age thing. My wife can watch cooking programs from the kitchen over 10m. away. 
I often need subtitles on when noisy or American films or programs and I'm only 6m. away.
But until you have watched David Attenborough Planet Earth ll in HD on a large screen, save your judgements.
My PC monitor is a 32". Size is very important to me. Hence 40ft RVs.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> If I stay out of the shops I am happy with my 'lot'.
> *I don't even think about a new car until I ride in one. Then I realise how old mine is.*
> I am happy with our 70" TV but would love an 85".
> My old Win 7 PC is just about managing, a new one would be nice but not till the old one dies.
> ...


Ray

We have recently replaced Basia's 17 year-old Peugeot 107 (Floor rusting away)with 200,000km on the clock, with a 'bang up-to-date' Honda HR-V, which is only 13 years-old:surprise:, but only 100,000km:smile2:. One careful lady owner, and it should see us through the next 10 years - total cost £2,000.

I did not get to where I am without studying Mr. Scrooge.

On that note have a Dickens of a Happy Christmas.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Who on earth needs an 85" TV? Ray obviously.
> 
> I just bought a 32" one for *our back lounge *for Mrs D and she complained it was too big. I have found that when you tighten the belt buckle a bit its surprising how much stuff you really dont need. I thought about replacing my ancient Golf last year and then thought, why bother? Its indestructible, just gets raked around the Dales etc and never lets me down. I quite like the way the French all seem to drive crap cars and have a make and mend attitude. Showing off material wealth seems frowned upon in France. Unlike here.


How many frigging lounges are there in a 'Teesdale Chateau'?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> How many frigging lounges are there in a 'Teesdale Chateau'?


Three!  Well two and a dining room really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Geoff and others for the seasons wishes.

Our recent (3 years) new car replaced a 21 year old Citroen ZX we had from new. It's still running around and the new owner loves it.
But it was pre Air-Bag, Air-Con, ABS, CD, etc. What a jump.!!

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> I quite like the way the French all seem to drive crap cars and have a make and mend attitude. Showing off material wealth seems frowned upon in France. Unlike here


Another "downer" on the UK!

The numbers of new passenger cars by country in 2013 (I haven't found anything more recent) can be found on the EU's site here - http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statis...ssenger_cars_by_type_of_engine_fuel,_2013.png

Divide that into the populations in 2013 of Germany, France and the UK and you find that every one German in twenty seven bought a new car. The UK came second with one person in thirty four and France just a little behind at one person in thirty eight.

So yes, the British are just slightly ahead of the French in buying new cars but not by very much and certainly nowhere near where the Germans are. And certainly I don't think that the figures support the contention that the British like to show off material wealth more than the French.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Another "downer" on the UK!
> 
> The numbers of new passenger cars by country in 2013 (I haven't found anything more recent) can be found on the EU's site here - http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statis...ssenger_cars_by_type_of_engine_fuel,_2013.png
> 
> ...


Peter, you openly admitted the other day that you do not travel in Europe or intend to either. I on the other hand spend half my life there. Drive into any Intermarche or Carrefour (supermarkets) car park on a Saturday afternoon and all you will see is little Renaults or Peugeots. Do the same in Tescos in Northallerton or York or just about anywhere and it will be full of show off BMW's or women struggling to park over size lardy fat 4x4's that have never seen a field and are probably bought on tick.

In France showing wealth is considered vulgar, in the UK pretending to be wealthy and keeping up with the Joneses is the norm. The exception to the rule is possibly the Cote D'Azur and Paris but most of the knob heads driving Ferraris are probably not French anyway. Germany is a bit more like the UK (a bit).


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Peter, you openly admitted the other day that you do not travel in Europe or intend to either. I on the other hand spend half my life there. Drive into any Intermarche or Carrefour (supermarkets) car park on a Saturday afternoon and all you will see is little Renaults or Peugeots. Do the same in Tescos in Northallerton or York or just about anywhere and it will be full of show off BMW's or women struggling to park over size lardy fat 4x4's that have never seen a field and are probably bought on tick.
> 
> In France showing wealth is considered vulgar, in the UK pretending to be wealthy and keeping up with the Joneses is the norm. The exception to the rule is possibly the Cote D'Azur and Paris but most of the knob heads driving Ferraris are probably not French anyway. Germany is a bit more like the UK (a bit).


Barry, I never said I don't travel in Europe or that I don't intend to! What I said was that you won't catch me spending any longer than two weeks there and then a couple of posts later I added that you won't catch me spending more than a couple of weeks away anywhere in the world - not just in the EU. Most years we holiday once or twice in Spain or Portugal but haven't this year. However we have travelled in Germany, Holland, France, Switzerland. I'm in Europe in February and will visit Switzerland, Italy and France. Then we are there again in June on the Danube between Nuremberg and Budapest - and these are just the ones we've planned!

My figures about new cars are the figures! Maybe the French don't drive them to the supermarkets you visit in France but to compare them with Tesco isn't a fair comparison. You ought to go down to Lidl or Aldi sometime!

ps it might just be that the French are such shockingly bad drivers that most people have a crappy old car to go shopping in so that is what you are seeing!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The chart just shows new cars, it doesnt show what kind of new cars. Ask anyone who spends a considerable amount of time in the Eurozone, especially France and Ill stand up and sing "I wish it could be Christmas every day" naked on youtube if they say Im talking rot.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> The chart just shows new cars, it doesnt show what kind of new cars. Ask anyone who spends a considerable amount of time in the Eurozone, especially France and Ill stand up and sing "I wish it could be Christmas every day" naked on youtube if they say Im talking rot.


I know what you're saying and I would probably have said the same until I looked at the figures. I suspect that there are a few reasons - many new cars may be driven by people in the larger cities so we probably don't see them as often; we probably find it less easy to identify a new car in France as the registration plates don't reveal the year (so far as I know) so easily as the UK and lastly most French people buy French cars and, being French cars, they don't normally stay looking new for very long!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I know what you're saying and I would probably have said the same until I looked at the figures. I suspect that there are a few reasons - many new cars may be driven by people in the larger cities so we probably don't see them as often; we probably find it less easy to identify a new car in France as the registration plates don't reveal the year (so far as I know) so easily as the UK and lastly most French people buy French cars and, being French cars, they don't normally stay looking new for very long!


Well I never said they weren't new, just not flash although there are plenty of old French bangers still on the road. There is a difference between a new boggy basic run around Renault and a new BMW X5 but they both still count as a new car sale.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> There is a difference between a new boggy basic run around Renault and a new BMW X5 but they both still count as a new car sale.


Which of course why the UK is so important to the German car manufacturing industry as we buy more of their cars than any other country (outside of Germany) in Europe! Boom boom!!:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Which of course why the UK is so important to the German car manufacturing industry as we buy more of their cars than any other country (outside of Germany) in Europe! Boom boom!!:wink2:


Oooooooooh Great! 

I shall go to bed tonight not worrying about anything then. The desire for BMW's will surely save Britain (soz, Ingerland) from the doom I foolishly thought we were about to face! Thank feck for that!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> I shall go to bed tonight not worrying about anything then. The desire for BMW's will surely save Britain (soz, Ingerland) from the doom I foolishly thought we were about to face! Thank feck for that!


Yes - you're starting to get the idea at last! By the way not just BMW's - Mercs, Porsches, VW, Siemens, Bosch, AEG, Bayer and so the list goes on!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I admire your faith Peter. Brexit was won by emotion, yet you are confident that the negotiations will be conducted with logic. You're not a volunteer marriage counsellor by any chance are you? :laugh:

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mind you the Germans did make my 200 year old Golf which I have now had for donkeys years and despite several attempts to trash it, it does seem somewhat Barry proof. Trouble is its so good I have no need for them to sell me another one. When we start making all this stuff that the world needs we need to think about that and make sure it breaks just outside the one year warranty. Make sure we use cheap components from abroad and foreign workers. Errr, hang on.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is also a good chance that the Ford or Vauxhall that you buy in the UK will have been born in Germany, Spain or Poland.

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> There is also a good chance that the Ford or Vauxhall that you buy in the UK will have been born in Germany, Spain or Poland.


Excellent point Dick!

Yet another reason for them not to want to put up trade barriers between the UK and the EU. Well pointed out indeed!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

peribro said:


> Excellent point Dick!
> 
> Yet another reason for them not to want to put up trade barriers between the UK and the EU. Well pointed out indeed!


I can see your logic Peter but can't understand why we, a country poised to take the world by storm with our manufacturing prowess have to import some of oldest marques from outside the country

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> I can see your logic Peter but can't understand why we, a country poised to take the world by storm with our manufacturing prowess have to import some of oldest marques from outside the country


Easy Dick - leave the rubbish jobs (old Vauxhalls etc) to the developing countries in the EU (Italy, Spain etc) whilst we concentrate on the high tech and advanced technology opportunities.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

peribro said:


> Easy Dick - leave the rubbish jobs (old Vauxhalls etc) to the developing countries in the EU (Italy, Spain etc) whilst we concentrate on the high tech and advanced technology opportunities.


Ah! The master plan eh? As someone who remembers Wilson's "white heat of technology" speech I will have to sleep on on that 12:30 now where I am good night

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

But weren't all the high tech, technology, scientific and research teams crapping themselves about Brexit as there is a lot of collaboration and funding from the EU? I am sure I read figures as high as 85% that were against it in those fields.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Although the Pound is at a lousy (for us) €1.175. As and when these B 'negotiations' start in earnest in the spring of 2017. I foresee Sterling dropping even further.
Anyone intending to visit Europe next year could see the rate and their buying power drop close to parity once it's shown the UK has nothing to negotiate with.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> But weren't all the high tech, technology, scientific and research teams crapping themselves about Brexit as there is a lot of collaboration and funding from the EU? I am sure I read figures as high as 85% that were against it in those fields.


I suspect that scientists are experts Baz so possibly not of much value. They certainly don't manufacture much. Money spent on science may simply be money wasted. Wasn't someone telling us a while back that they all made fraudulent applications for financial assistance? I'm pretty sure brexiters won't need 'em, not foreign ones or ones they have to pay for anyway.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What's the point of this thread anymore..................completely hijacked by the moaning remainers :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> What's the point of this thread anymore..................completely hijacked by the moaning remainers :serious:


Because you moron, its the moaning remainers the euro most effects.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Because you moron, its the moaning remainers the euro most effects.


That's nice!:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> That's nice!:surprise:


Mmmmm he´s *my* moron


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> What's the point of this thread anymore..................completely hijacked by the moaning remainers :serious:


So opt out. ................. seemples.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've just FARTED, did it change the rate more or less than the moaning :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

1 GBP =1.17220EUR
Ah so it is your fault.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> 1 GBP =1.17220EUR
> Ah so it is your fault.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


It was lower than that BEFORE I farted ................so hot air does have an impact >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Because you moron, its the moaning remainers the euro most effects.


Sorry Gemmy, that was a bit over the top, I should have just said, "stoopid boy."


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Sorry Gemmy, that was a bit over the top, I should have just said, "stoopid boy."


Nah! I prefer the former ...................too much PC on here from the lefty ologists

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It might have been the wind of change. Was it painful and followed by a clattering noise?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

erneboy said:


> It might have been the wind of change. Was it painful and followed by a clattering noise?


No but I noticed a global increase when you posted


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's nice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is there any hope the rate will go up before Saturday? We have the car and MH insurance to pay on that date :frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Is there any hope the rate will go up before Saturday? We have the car and MH insurance to pay on that date :frown2:


Unlikely - as it is trending down at the moment.

I, fortuitously, change into Zloty last week at nearly 2% better than now.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I missed that chance Geoff, it went down and down then up a bit, I thought it would continue upwards:frown2: Probably be £40.00 out of pocket, I´ll wait and see.
Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy B-exit............................ Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

erneboy said:


> It might have been the wind of change. Was it painful and followed by a clattering noise?


I have had a lot of flatulence over the last few days. Could this be harnessed in some way? Not sure how it could strengthen the pound!


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

Are these cards worth getting or is it all a bit of a lottery when you buy/load it up?

How many of you use them and why, with what success?
Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Horses for courses Mike.
If you can grab Euros as and when the rate is good thats great but you really need a crystal ball.
We just use a UK credit card and pay when we need it.

Ray.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

The preloaded card is for us almost like a savings scheme for our holiday. As the year progresses I can load as and when we have spare cash ( not often) and have some control over rate. In the great scheme of things small differences in rate will not break me or make me rich.

The main reason we hold a preloaded card is as a back up card in the event of loss or theft of our main commission free credit card issued by the Post Office. It tends to reside in the safe for most of the holiday emerging when we need to draw cash from an ATM. Our previous card (my travel cash) allowed charge free withdrawals. However they have stopped trading and I have moved to Fairfx who do charge but at a tolerable level.

In the final week or so of the holiday I use this card more to run down the amount held on it and to fulfil the point of it being a holiday savings scheme.

Davy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Certainly for averaging out your forward buying costs of a foreign currency then these cards can be good. Equally if you feel that there is a particularly good rate that you want to lock into. For near to spot transactions there are some credit cards (Halifax Clarity in particular but also one of the Nationwide ones) that offer better conversion rates and charges although you need to "manage" the repayments on these cards quite carefully so as to avoid excess charges.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peribro said:


> Certainly for averaging out your forward buying costs of a foreign currency then these cards can be good. Equally if you feel that there is a particularly good rate that you want to lock into. For near to spot transactions there are some credit cards (Halifax Clarity in particular but also one of the Nationwide ones) that offer better conversion rates and charges although you need to "manage" the repayments on these cards quite carefully so as to avoid excess charges.


For me Nationwide flexi plus that has also numerous side advantages

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wots happened now??
1 GBP =1.16478EUR down another cent.??

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

dropped overnight and expected to continue to drop today, the best rate I could get was 1.146 this morning delivered to France.......

I will try Geoff's company suggestion next week I suspect with the debit card.... but such things take time to esablish.....
Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Noticed that yesterday Ray. I've used € we already have to pay the insurances, not changing anymore £ yet, have to tighten the safety belt for a while.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> dropped overnight and expected to continue to drop today, the best rate I could get was 1.146 this morning delivered to France.......
> 
> I will try Geoff's company suggestion next week I suspect with the debit card.... *but such things take time to esablish.....*
> Dave


Dave

It is a while since I set my account up but from my recollection it was minutes. Thereafter the system remembers and one just clicks on the receiving account and Debit card, with only having to insert the CCV number.

Just try it out. There is the facility to 'Cancel' the transaction

Ray

You are going to worry yourself into an early grave.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Geoff,

I looked at Transferwise and also CurrencyFair and the former seems to charge more for the transaction......

CurrencyFair v Transferwise comparison

any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have found Currency Fair very good Dave. Straight into Credit Agricole with a RIB.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Geoff,
> 
> I looked at Transferwise and also CurrencyFair and the former seems to charge more for the transaction......
> 
> ...


Dave

Transferwise offer an enhanced guaranteed rate if one pays within 24 hours, and it is sometimes betterd. This part of the quote does not appear on CurrencyFair's screenshot. So go through the quote process to see what the nett receipt is.

On charges I always pay just under 0.05%, but at their enhanced rate for 24hour payment on a Debit card seems not bad.

However I will look at CurrencyFair.

Geoff


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi I checked the rate today from Caxton FX and it is 1.1449 Euro to the pound.

I hang fire and once it hits 1.15+ I do a top up. But it has not hit this for a while :frown2:

DJM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now the best rate is from "Weswap" and is 1.1.430€ so not brilliant......

Not sure why though

Dave


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Now the best rate is from "Weswap" and is 1.1.430€ so not brilliant......
> 
> Not sure why though
> 
> Dave


I think TM had something to say yesterday on the Andrew Marr program about an unmentionable subject which has had an effect!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Harrers said:


> I think TM had something to say yesterday on the Andrew Marr program about an unmentionable subject which has had an effect!


You sure it was A Marr and not the initial speech on the new political programme on Sky

She broke with the tradition this year and ignored the biased Beeb

Any hoo the pound is climbing back again this morning with the ftse going skywards

tony :wink2:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> You sure it was A Marr and not the initial speech on the new political programme on Sky
> 
> She broke with the tradition this year and ignored the biased Beeb
> 
> ...


You are probably right! I heard she had said something of significance on the TV yesterday and may have guessed it was on the Andrew Marr show. I am fitting a bathroom suite at the moment in my daughters's house and the radio is on but I do not always hear everything that is said due to only 50% of ears working!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Was down to 1.096 when I checked yesterday.
peedee


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another alternative of course is to use something like a Nationwide Flex-Plus or similar account. 

No charge for use in the EU AND you get the interbank rate (always better than the tourist exchange rate) that is relevant at the time of purchase. Set your on line banking to settle the bill in full each month and you get the best possible exchange rate and, in effect, an interest free loan for that amount.

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Another alternative of course is to use something like a Nationwide Flex-Plus or similar account.
> 
> No charge for use in the EU AND you get the interbank rate (always better than the tourist exchange rate) that is relevant at the time of purchase. Set your on line banking to settle the bill in full each month and you get the best possible exchange rate and, in effect, an interest free loan for that amount.
> 
> Andy


Agree entirely

tony


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Ray,
Looking at the web sitethe travel insurance doesn't seem to cover medical expences, oram I missing something?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hummm ya got me Mike cos I am away from home right now but have printed off and carry two documents. One from a Britline Advisor explaining that I am covered even when using my own transport as long as fuel and other overnight expenses are paid by the card.
Another is off the Credit Agricole website but I don't have the link here with me. But lists Medical Repatriation and Hospitalisation in a foreign country.
Plus a load of other stuff and up to €155,000 medical expenses.

I will try and find it unless you have the time to research CA Gold Card benefits.

Ray.

p.s. try this.............................
https://www.ca-centrest.fr/english-speaking-customer/goldmastercard-english-version.html
and click on Detailed Benefits.

Found it Mike but in a pdf. If you care to send me an e-mail via a PM I will send it to you.


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Ray,
Have pm you my email address.
Can only see detailed description, not detailed benefits but will check PDF when it arrives.
You have to have a bank account with them to qualify for t he credit card I see!
Thanks for help.
Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Who said what???????
1 GBP =1.18451EUR

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Who said what???????
> 1 GBP =1.18451EUR
> 
> Ray.


Ray it's been going up since Mon.morning, A huge rise in exports for 2016, huge surplus in tax take for Jan. followed by a revised upward GDP

No doubt it would have been better if we weren't leaving :wink2:

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Tony, a bit of a blip. I guess anyone who was thinking of buying Euros either for life or holidays might be well advised to take advantage now.
Before the next set of figures brings us back to Brexit reality. I'm still waiting for that Carney bloke to raise rates a tad.

Ray.


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
I've gone for one of these Revolut cards as recommended by moneysavingexpert guy so now could be a good time to top it up I presume, or is it gona go higher!!!!! that is the Q?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Today it's 1 GBP =1.18021EUR

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Today it's 1 GBP =1.18021EUR
> 
> Ray.


Caxton have the rate at just over €1.15 to the £ if anyone's thinking of loading their cards. That's better than I got a couple of weeks ago (I had it at a tad over €1.14)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Caxton have the rate at just over €1.15 to the £ if anyone's thinking of loading their cards. That's better than I got a couple of weeks ago (I had it at a tad over €1.14)
> 
> Graham :smile2:


If you went here you would get 1.17 €
http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=EUR


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> If you went here you would get 1.17 €
> http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=EUR


You can buy at that with no fees?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> You can buy at that with no fees?
> 
> Graham:smile2:


I change £3,000 and it cost me an 3.00€ or could be £3.00 not sure

Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I change £3,000...


That's a lot of dosh :surprise:

Holiday money wise I'm only looking at £400-500 so not such a big saving as you get

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> That's a lot of dosh :surprise:
> 
> Holiday money wise I'm only looking at £400-500 so not such a big saving as you get
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Thats because I am permanently on holiday :grin2:
Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just changed £400 to €464. Just over €1.16 to the £. That's with Fairfax euro card.

Tell a lie! It's exactly €1.16


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Use a Nationwide card, you will get the Interbank rate that is in place at the time you make the transaction, which is always better that any other rate (admittedly its never a huge difference but "Every little helps") thats what I do.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This blinkin French erections taken nearly 2 ct. off the exchange rate.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This blinkin French erections taken nearly 2 ct. off the exchange rate.


A small price to pay if it stops that disgusting Le Pen getting in Jan, there might not be a Euro for much longer if she does. Suspect the Euro might strengthen again if Marcon secures victory (which he almost certainly will) in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> A small price to pay if it stops that disgusting Le Pen getting in Jan, there might not be a Euro for much longer if she does. Suspect the Euro might strengthen again if Marcon secures victory (which he almost certainly will) in a couple of weeks time.


Can´t get it into my head how it will stop her getting in Barry.
Anywayup I see it has risen a bit to 1.18€


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If Marine loses 52 / 48 I will demand a re-vote :laugh:

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> If Marine loses 52 / 48 I will demand a re-vote
> tony


Clear orf Tony, we´re talking money here :frown2:>


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Clear orf Tony, we´re talking money here :frown2:>


I'll remember that :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What does one call a female daffodil.>>


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> What does one call a female daffodil.>>


Dunno, what do they call a female daffodil ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Can´t get it into my head how it will stop her getting in Barry.
> Anywayup I see it has risen a bit to 1.18€


Well it didn't stop her getting in but as it looks like she is going to lose the euro gained. Theory is most people will now back Marcon so it may gain some more which is bad news for you and travellers but a price more than worth paying to halt the rise of the loony far right.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well it didn't stop her getting in but as it looks like she is going to lose the euro gained. Theory is most people will now back Marcon so it may gain some more which is bad news for you and travellers but a price more than worth paying to halt the rise of the loony far right.


Bad news for me if the euro rate goes up :serious: not with you, I want to get as many euro´s for my pound just like you.
I was going to change £ for € today I thought, Friday it was heading towards 1.20 then dropped to 1.17 over the weekend.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Bad news for me if the euro rate goes up :serious: not with you, I want to get as many euro´s for my pound just like you.
> I was going to change £ for € today I thought, Friday it was heading towards 1.20 then dropped to 1.17 over the weekend.


If the Euro becomes stronger which it did do when it looked like that horrible Le Pen woman had failed to win the election its bad news for you as you will get less Euros for your quids. What I was saying is that in the second round if she loses outright on that one which hopefully she will the Euro will get stronger again possibly so you will get even less Euros for your quids but I doubt it will be that much to worry about. Your rate dropped over the weekend because she looked less likely to be the next president. Worth it though because if she does get in and as a result down the line it causes the EU or the Euro to fall apart it really will cause chaos. What we need for stability is less radical change everywhere. Probably.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Well it didn't stop her getting in but as it looks like she is going to lose the euro gained. Theory is most people will now back Marcon so it may gain some more which is bad news for you and travellers but a price more than worth paying to halt the rise of the loony far right.


That is a very left trait calling anyone who does not agree with your views a Loony! been there, done that and have the T shirt to prove it but I have now come to my senses.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> That is a very left trait calling anyone who does not agree with your views a Loony! been there, done that and have the T shirt to prove it but I have now come to my senses.


It was a deliberate insert Barry. It seems acceptable for some of the hard core right to call everyone to the left of them Loony Liberals or Loony lefties, wets, tree huggers etc so whats good for the goose an all that.  I was the other way around. Voted Tory all my life and I have also seen the light!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just used advanced search to search for "loony" in the subs lounge with the results shown by post. The last six posts that have contained that word have been made by barryd, erneboy, greygit, raynipper, Penquin and barryd (again!!) in that order. Any hard core right posters in that motley bunch?:grin2::grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> I've just used advanced search to search for "loony" in the subs lounge with the results shown by post. The last six posts that have contained that word have been made by barryd, erneboy, greygit, raynipper, Penquin and barryd (again!!) in that order. Any hard core right posters in that motley bunch?:grin2::grin2:


My Motley´s not loony, he´s a lovely little dog. :frown2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Voted Tory all my life and I have also seen the light!


Corbyn/Farron/Lucas ?

Decisions , decisions :laugh:

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The problem is that there is no credible opposition at present, and I speak as a committed Tory voter.

Corbyn is clearly unelectable due to his obsequious obedience to the far left and his trade union paymasters. (an opinion expressed by just about every political commentator)
Farron is a noisy little pip squeak and, in my view, even worse than that arch about turner Calamity Clegg. 
Lucas would have us all living in the dark ages with no sensible energy option other than wind turbines and solar panels, and wants us all to cycle everywhere!

Perhaps the Monster Raving Loony Party ???

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I've just used advanced search to search for "loony" in the subs lounge with the results shown by post. The last six posts that have contained that word have been made by barryd, erneboy, greygit, raynipper, Penquin and barryd (again!!) in that order. Any hard core right posters in that motley bunch?:grin2::grin2:


Its a fair cop.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> The problem is that there is no credible opposition at present, and I speak as a committed Tory voter.
> 
> Corbyn is clearly unelectable due to his obsequious obedience to the far left and his trade union paymasters. (an opinion expressed by just about every political commentator)
> Farron is a noisy little pip squeak and, in my view, even worse than that arch about turner Calamity Clegg.
> ...


Anything to stop the rise of the "New Order". I might start a revolution.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Says it all................................. 1 GBP =1.14738EUR

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Says it all................................. 1 GBP =1.14738EUR
> 
> Ray.


The pound is worried, Jezza now 5 points only behind May.

The 50 billion black hole is approaching 

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Printing will be a 'growth industry'.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

the decline continues currently £ = 1.147.42€

sadly that is likely to be the trend until at least June 9th and what happens after that will depend on the result I am sure..........


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Perhaps the Monster Raving Loony Party ???
> 
> Andy


I believe the Party is now run from Ashburton, Devon from the pub and the last Chairman that I heard about was the pub cat.

Lord Sutch (no title just a self-generated name) is no longer walking this earth, his one success was an East Devon Councillor - Stuart Hughes..... further research shows that Catmando - the cat that was in charge, was killed in an rtc and the party is now run by "Howling Laud Hope"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howling_Laud_Hope

but of course, even that link may well be out of date..... but he is certainly still going and seems to enter elections frequently......


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Penquin said:


> the decline continues currently £ = 1.147.42€
> 
> sadly that is likely to be the trend until at least June 9th and what happens after that will depend on the result I am sure..........


Yes it has been dropping over the last couple of weeks, bought € yesterday for a trip to Porto on Sunday at €1.1301 from Tesco.
Could have got a better rate for delivery but have been stalling watching the rates so used Tesco to make sure I had it before the weekend and it's walking distance from home.
I only want it for holiday money so a few quids difference is neither here or there for me but unlike yourself who need a good rate for your pension.

Do you get the tourist rate or is it the day rate?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about Dave Barry but mine comes over monthly courtesy HM Gov at the commercial mid rate. We need it month to month so can't really sit on any transfer for house and utilities.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine comes over via two elements - my Teachers Pension (you know that generous thing) goes into my UK account and we bring most of it over via a transfer company direct into our French account...... my OAP goes direct from HMG via a company in the USA and then direct into the French account UNLESS there is a BH in the USA during the week it is due, when it can be up to a week late.......

Only the UKGov would contract with a company to send it to the USA and then to France (or Australia or wherever the OAP happens to be residing), you would think that the UK Gov would have said "if there is a BH in America pay it early" but such a thought does not seem to have occurred to them.....

More likely they agreed the contract and then discovered that little anomaly but I bet the money still leaves UK Gov on time or early.........


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Mine comes over via two elements - my Teachers Pension (you know that generous thing) goes into my UK account and we bring most of it over via a transfer company direct into our French account...... my OAP goes direct from HMG via a company in the USA and then direct into the French account UNLESS there is a BH in the USA during the week it is due, when it can be up to a week late.......
> 
> Only the UKGov would contract with a company to send it to the USA and then to France (or Australia or wherever the OAP happens to be residing), you would think that the UK Gov would have said "if there is a BH in America pay it early" but such a thought does not seem to have occurred to them.....
> 
> More likely they agreed the contract and then discovered that little anomaly but I bet the money still leaves UK Gov on time or early.........


My SIL is a supply teacher, mainly at my BILs school where he is the headmaster, she seems to think that his final salary pension is what he earns now (he retires next year and worked from the bottom) I think that she may be in for a disappointment


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Having paid in for many, many years, initially it looks quite generous, but it is not although it is index linked - at present if living in the EU, but there is no guarantee that will continue..... it is not linked outside the EU and many of us strongly suspect that will be our fate soon. We have already lost the WFP - which of course was part of the budgetary calculations before we moved here.

The UK is appalling at replying to things and virtually everything has an 0345 number which may be LOW cost in the UK but is charged heavily from the EU, try sorting out a tax or pension problem in less than an hour......

If you receive a CARE Benefit before you leave that is paid for 2 years, but disability stops as soon as you leave.

Teacher's Pensions are not generous, they are now not a final salary but a career average which weakens things markedly as most teachers work up through the career - that is all now averaged or so my daughter (a Deputy Head) tells me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from my state pension Dave of £392.24 a month I do have another industry pension. It's £4.81 a YEAR.!!!!
And those poor people on only £45k. a year have to beg at food banks.................... oh yeah.

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So if the Tories win, as is most likely, then will the rate go up, surely it must a little bit at least.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray surely your wife also gets a pension in her own right 

Of course I have a work pension based on final salary 

Just as well my state pension is crap
Sandra


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Only the UKGov would contract with a company to send it to the USA and then to France (or Australia or wherever the OAP happens to be residing), you would think that the UK Gov would have said "if there is a BH in America pay it early" but such a thought does not seem to have occurred to them.....


My US Federal pension is sent to Ireland & then transferred into my bank, so a similar system. It's denominated in US$ of course so the weakness of the UK£ is good for me. I did try to open a $ account & get it paid direct. Opened the account alright but no money ever got transferred into it. After a couple of months I got a call from the US Embassy to say you couldn't do that. It can only be paid in the currency of the country where you reside. I presume this is because of the double taxation agreement.
Sympathies to those of you badly affected by the weakness of the £ though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ray surely your wife also gets a pension in her own right
> Of course I have a work pension based on final salary
> Just as well my state pension is crap
> Sandra


Yes Sandra but again based on my pension hers is also greatly reduced plus a token local authority one.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> ...I do have another industry pension. It's £4.81 a YEAR.!!!!...


Presumably you took a lump sum out of that when you were able to Ray, to account for such a small annual income?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish Graham.
I was offered a lump sum of £22.50 11 years ago but chose the £4.18 instead. Result eh?
I worked for a subsidiary or ICL for 2.5 years before they made me redundant. But it's better than the bugger all I got for working for BAC (Vickers) for 11 years.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I wish Graham.
> I was offered a lump sum of £22.50 11 years ago but chose the £4.18 instead. Result eh?
> I worked for a subsidiary or ICL for 2.5 years before they made me redundant. But it's better than the bugger all I got for working for BAC (Vickers) for 11 years.
> 
> Ray.


I wish there was an 'unlike' button Ray :frown2:

Graham :serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I often wonder if I should have got something from BAC for those 11 years?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I often wonder if I should have got something from BAC for those 11 years?
> 
> Ray.


If you paid in then yes.

Even if you didn't pay in they might have had a 100% contribution from them with nothing to put in from you?

Might be worth checking out Ray...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have no idea now Graham.
Not sure where to start checking. I would assume that it would have kicked in at 65 had I any credits.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I have no idea now Graham.
> Not sure where to start checking. I would assume that it would have kicked in at 65 had I any credits.
> 
> Ray.


How many times have you moved house since you left there? Did you update them on your movements?

Might be worth contacting these to start with...

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/00782927

There's a name and correspondence address under the 'People' tab.

It may be that all the assets and liabilities of the pension fund was transferred over the years, as BAC ceased to be, so there may a trail to follow to find out what the end outcome was/is...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Start by using the contacts here Ray: http://www.aim25.ac.uk/cgi-bin/vcdf/detail?coll_id=13715&inst_id=118

https://www.companieslist.co.uk/00782927-british-aircraft-corporation-pension-fund-trustees-limited

No harm in asking. I've found out in the past that I had a couple of pensions I didn't know about. They contacted me and asked if I was the person they were looking for, once I'd proved that I was I got the pensions. A nice windfall and completely unexpected because I was sure that those particular pensions had been transferred to a new provider years ago.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Graham and Alan.
Just took a look and found BA Systems pension people.
Called and was referred to a private cell phone. Luckily the bloke called me back and suggested sending my data to his e-mail address.
So I guess I'm on the track.
Haven't looked at your links yet but will asap.

Will advise if there is any positive response.
Thanks Guys.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

The UK Government run this service to track pensions - see here

https://www.gov.uk/find-pension-contact-details

Good luck - hope you find something.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff and thanks.
Thats where my search started and came to the BAC Equiniti Paymasters.
I am now waiting for some response to my query. 

I also spent 6 years as an apprentice electrician with SEEBOARD back in 1956 to 1962. But I doubt anything would have been taken out of my 19/6d wages.
Although I did kick up and have the Political Levy knocked off when my wages reached £5 a week.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Graham and Alan.
> Just took a look and found BA Systems pension people.
> Called and was referred to a private cell phone. Luckily the bloke called me back and suggested sending my data to his e-mail address.
> So I guess I'm on the track.
> ...


Just a thought Ray - you are on to someone genuine from BA Systems and not someone sitting on a similar web address? My reason for asking is that it's odd to have to contact a private mobile plus also odd to get a response on a Bank Holiday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the concern Peter. I put BAC into the Gov website and it came up with..................
Equiniti (Paymaster)
Equiniti Paymaster
One Discover Place
Summit Avenue
Farnborough
Hampshire
GU14 0NX
United Kingdom
01252 379937

Called the number and the answerphone gave me the mobile number. Apparently it is the bloke at 'Equiniti' mobile number and he called me back.
Will be interesting to see what reply I get after the holls.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Several posts have referred to 'BA' Systems.

Should that have been 'BAe' as in British Aerospace?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I have no idea now Graham.
> Not sure where to start checking. I would assume that it would have kicked in at 65 had I any credits.
> 
> Ray.


edited as Geoff beat me to it !https://www.gov.uk/find-pension-contact-details


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Several posts have referred to 'BA' Systems.
> Should that have been 'BAe' as in British Aerospace?


I think BAC or British Aircraft Corporation ended up as BAE when they stopped building actual planes.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's what one of the links I provided would indicate Ray. The other is for BAC Pension Fund Trustees Ltd. Good places to start.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironically and annoying my pension has just been paid into my French bank at €1.128. Thanks to May and Brexit.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Ironically and annoying my pension has just been paid into my French bank at €1.128. Thanks to May and Brexit.


I think it's more thanks to Corbyn that that happened Ray!:smile2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> I think it's more thanks to Corbyn that that happened Ray!:smile2:


 But you would say that wouldn't you after all you can't blame the strong and stable.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> I think it's more thanks to Corbyn that that happened Ray!:smile2:


Now how can you say that Peter.? Corbyn is just an also ran. It's gotta be the helmsman wot dun it.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

peribro said:


> I think it's more thanks to Corbyn that that happened Ray!:smile2:


Peter you have strayed from the party line........

TM has fessed up to the mess being of her making, or perhaps its fake news being quoted or are some not listening again? :wink2:

Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I concede! It was 50/50 Corbyn and May - May's complete and utter incompetence and Corbyn's brilliant campaign.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I think it's more thanks to Corbyn that that happened Ray!:smile2:


Oh No no no no and Non!!! Your not getting away with that. Why was there an election? Why was Chairman Maybe there in the first place? Why are we in turmoil? All because of Brexit. None of these things would have come to pass if it wasnt for Brexit which was the fault of the Tories and UKIP (and those that voted for it).

Never ever ever ever will that be forgotten. Just sayin


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Oh No no no no and Non!!! Your not getting away with that. Why was there an election? Why was Chairman Maybe there in the first place? Why are we in turmoil? All because of Brexit. None of these things would have come to pass if it wasnt for Brexit which was the fault of the Tories and UKIP (*and those that voted for it*).


Yes, democracy is a right nuisance if it doesn't suit you!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Yes, democracy is a right nuisance if it doesn't suit you!:smile2:


Yes it is which you may well find out yourself at some stage. I still say Brexit wont happen.  Cloud Cuckoo land remember.

However I am glad we have democracy as it means we can continue to question and argue against the democratic decisions that got us here and call them to account or indeed if it becomes the will of the people overrule them.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> Yes, democracy is a right nuisance if it doesn't suit you!:smile2:


I will say nothing.:wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well lets's hope that if do have some more democracy over brexit steps can be taken to limit the telling of outright lies at least by politicians. It's an abuse of public office.


----------



## blu-scot (Aug 13, 2016)

barryd said:


> Yes it is which you may well find out yourself at some stage. I still say Brexit wont happen.  Cloud Cuckoo land remember.
> 
> However I am glad we have democracy as it means we can continue to question and argue against the democratic decisions that got us here and call them to account or indeed if it becomes the will of the people overrule them.


yeah that silly thing called democracy, only seems to work one way and only if it suites the feckers in charge!!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

blu-scot said:


> yeah that silly thing called democracy, only seems to work one way and only if it suites the feckers in charge!!


Aint that the truth!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

blu-scot said:


> yeah that silly thing called democracy, only seems to work one way and only if it suites the feckers in charge!!


Was it a three-piece suite ?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You still wear a waist coat Tony? :smile2:

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> That's what one of the links I provided would indicate Ray. The other is for BAC Pension Fund Trustees Ltd. Good places to start.


Hi Alan and all.
Finally BAE have come back to me saying, and I quote...........................

"Our records show that a trivial commutation payment of £483.45 was paid to you on 1st June 2001 in respect of the BAE Systems Pension Scheme. Regrettably no further benefits are payable".

I must admit I can't recollect the payment but it's quite possible. It was a 'trivial' amount to us then but not so trivial now.
So I called them back and said I couldn't remember the payment. They suggested I get onto my bank to see if the payment was made.
My bank at that time was Nat West Jersey but about 5 years ago they dumped me and closed my account. Calling them resulted in as I am no longer a client they can't help me. Bluddy typical.

Anyway it looks like I might have been paid out when I was 60. But I think I will still annoy the bank with a letter.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

10 year history of the Pound..........................
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...record-slump-one-chart/?WT.mc_id=tmg_share_em

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's great news for exporters apparently Ray. They mustn't be buying raw materials, components or equipment from the EU I guess.

Let's hope they shift plenty.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it doesn't really matter to us in the long term 

But that doesn't mean I don't care about those that it does 

It only matters when we travel but not that much 

And people will think the worst , I'm not rich , I'm not poor , I'm me 

I cannot be rich because I'd never be interested in that 

But I've money earmarked for my kids

Does that make me rich ? 

No I'm not a big spender, could I use it for a world tour ? 

Possibally , if Albert didn't have melanoma 

But he has 

And we all need to live in the perimiters as set 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love to get back into an RV but economics are against me in general.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

im so pleased i sold my 1934 harley to a European collector for a lot of euros about 4 years ago when the £ was still strong
and left it in a euro account

which i have used for my winters in portugal so hopefully the £ will pick up before i need to change £ to use abroad

hopefully things will pick up but im not sure it will untill this brexit stuff is all over

barry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> It's great news for exporters apparently Ray. They mustn't be buying raw materials, components or equipment from the EU I guess.
> 
> Let's hope they shift plenty.


Alan

Even if exporters are buying in Euros that is only a part of their production costs and probably small part compared with property overheads, labour costs transport etc. They then sell at a 'value-added' price based on the total costs, most of which will be be in Sterling, so even if some costs are in Euro the profit will still be higher.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That sounds like slight of hand Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> That sounds like slight of hand Geoff.
> 
> Ray.


Not at all Ray. It is accountancy.

Work out an example where only 25% of the product costs, raw materials, are in Euros(converted to Sterling) and the rest of the costs in Sterling and add 10% for profit and then sell at a competitive Euro price to a buyer in the Eurozone and you will see what I mean.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You've assumed a labour intensive model manufacturing bulky goods Geoff.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> You've assumed a labour intensive model manufacturing bulky goods Geoff.


...which doesn't reflect current manufacturing in the UK.

Graham :serious:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We (UK) imports most basic necessities. Fuel, gas, electronics, food, clothing, etc. Pound loses 20% of it's buying power. 
Your gonna have to sell a durn sight more products just to break even.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://news.sky.com/story/pound-fall-will-do-little-for-exports-says-new-research-10621148

Deutsche Bank agrees with us Graham and Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/pound-fall-will-do-little-for-exports-says-new-research-10621148
> 
> Deutsche Bank agrees with us Graham and Ray.


But if you also read the end of that article it quote E+Y Iten Club report as follows

"A separate report from the EY ITEM Club on Monday paints a more optimistic picture about the impact on exports of the falling pound.
It forecasts that they will grow by 4.5% next year accounting for almost all of the economy's expected growth as *domestic demand slows*"

I was not citing a labour-intensive industry, because lots of businesses, even if highly mechanised, have high labour costs not only in production, but in management, QA, H&S,Training etc. Also a lot of the machinery may be bought at UK prices in Sterling.

Anyway, enough of this, as I am busy planning a 2-month trip in the MH for us and two friend in a rental MH.

Enjoy your discusiions without me.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Though they predict a growth in exports they also make some fairly dire predictions about an economic slowdown. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36819657

Looks like they don't believe their projected growth in exports will be enough to save the economy from the impacts of brexit.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Though they predict a growth in exports they also make some fairly dire predictions about an economic slowdown. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36819657
> 
> Looks like they don't believe their projected growth in exports will be enough to save the economy from the impacts of brexit.


Hopefully Alan you can explain this - or maybe Dick or Graham can who liked your post! Why are you linking to an article dated 18 July 2016 when attempting to support a point you are making in August 2017! You're not going to tell me that things haven't moved on a bit are you? Or maybe there's nothing more recent to support your views?:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think there is plenty more recent doom and gloom or total cock ups been revealed Peter.
Almost every day there is another reason I feel Jo Public was duped into voting out.

Sorry Peter, nice to see you back and on form!!.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> Hopefully Alan you can explain this - or maybe Dick or Graham can who liked your post! Why are you linking to an article dated 18 July 2016 when attempting to support a point you are making in August 2017! You're not going to tell me that things haven't moved on a bit are you? Or maybe there's nothing more recent to support your views?:wink2:


I would agree with you on that comment about "old news" and it is good to see you back on here, can you find anything to support YOUR optimistic view that we are doing OK?

Wages stagnant or falling, growth declining or minimal, inflation rising, the Pound weakening to it's lowest value EVER, no progress on talks, a weak Government and the likelihood of another GE within 18 months once the crash out option becomes to the only way possible for the lunatics propounding the Brexit view?

I see little to recommend leaving now, it is becoming more and more clear that the whole issue is precarious and ALL of the promises from before were a tissue of lies, every time they produce a "policy document" it is hollow and has no detail and even the EU is now getting fed up with wasting their time with DD who has nothing to offer except hollow thoughts........

So far, there has not been a single on of the three "red line issues" of expat rights, the cost of leaving or te Northern Ireland situation that has made ANY progress or is anywhere near agreement. The EU rightly IMO, stated these firm points before any negotiations started and so far DD's team has been unable to make any agreement even LOOK likely.

I am sure that such views will be dismissed as Remaines spinning the news, but frankly spinning is not needed at all. It is all clearly evident at every step of the non-existent way.:frown2::crying:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

peribro said:


> Hopefully Alan you can explain this - or maybe Dick or Graham can who liked your post! Why are you linking to an article dated 18 July 2016 when attempting to support a point you are making in August 2017! You're not going to tell me that things haven't moved on a bit are you? Or maybe there's nothing more recent to support your views?:wink2:


Why are you clinging to a referendum result from June 2016 when things have moved on? Why not seek an up to date opinion from the people before leaving?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Why are you clinging to a referendum result from June 2016 when things have moved on? Why not seek an up to date opinion from the people before leaving?


Nice try!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not a try it's my answer. If referring back is good enough for you it's good enough for me.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

erneboy said:


> It's not a try it's my answer.


I was too polite - I should have said "poor attempt"!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Either way you'd still have been criticising me for doing what you do.

Personally I see nothing wrong with referring to the past, or in this context using sources of reference that are a year old and have yet to be proven either way. After all nothing about the mechanics of brexit has changed during the last year. We see the EU remaining consistent in their requirements and the British Government blowing about in the wind talking contradictory and wildly optimistic rubbish. So a wasted year has made little difference except perhaps many of us have been quite surprised to find out just how vacuous those running HMG are. We May have know that they weren't very good and not expected much from them but I doubt many people would have predicted quite this level of disarray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Either way you'd still have been criticising me for doing what you do.


You were bang to rights Alan! You'd linked to a year old article (by mistake I dare to suggest!) and some of your fan club had even liked your post - presumably without opening the link.

I happened by to see if everyone had come to their senses yet and saw to my dismay that year old BBC articles were being regurgitated and liked!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Peter, that's nonsense.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Something must have changed as the Pound has crept up slightly to €1.108

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I now gather it's likely the BoE could raise rates before too long and this could have benifited the Pound which crept back to €1.11.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Still one heck of a long way to go and it is likely that Thursday's talks will end in negative statements which will undoubtedly reflect negatively on the rate......

Usually if there was that amount of devaluation the Chancellor would have been acting to try to support the £, but not at present, Hammond is twiddling his thumbs.

Think back when the £ has devalued markedly in the past, a lack of attention and support has NEVER been seen before.... 

This page is well worth reading as it lists some of the horrendous problems in the past..... interestingly a lot of them do not follow Labour Governments but seem to have their origins in another Party's legacy....... Not all, but many can be trace back to Conservative Party policies and actions, then made worse by Labour's attempts to spend when there was nothing to spend.....


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Keep on rising, hopefully on the way up and it continues.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm afraid it's just a blip and will soon be heading down again, at least to one for one.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll remind you of that Alan when it gets back up to 1.20!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Some people are obviously psychic and should be millionaires, I do hope Peribro is correct.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Getting closer................. 1 GBP =1.13769EUR

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

peribro said:


> I'll remind you of that Alan when it gets back up to 1.20!


As long as it's on an upward trend and not just a blip I'll be delighted to be proven wrong Peter. It's my fervent hope that I am.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

coppo said:


> Some people are obviously psychic and should be millionaires, I do hope Peribro is correct.


I assume that was a dig at me Paul. How does expressing a fear make me psychic?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Still one heck of a long way to go and it is likely that Thursday's talks will end in negative statements which will undoubtedly reflect negatively on the rate......
> 
> Usually if there was that amount of devaluation the Chancellor would have been acting to try to support the £, but not at present, Hammond is twiddling his thumbs.
> 
> ...


 I don't think it was Labour spending that did it, more the Blairites went along with the following;


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I assume that was a dig at me Paul. How does expressing a fear make me psychic?


Maybe he meant psycho?:grin2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I'm afraid it's just a blip and will soon be heading down again, at least to one for one.


 for he pound.No doubt the world will end Alan all because of Brexit.

Well without getting too heavily involved in your favourite topic, your prediction is that it will be at one to one, I do think the long term view will make it favourable for the pound.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As I said, I hope you're right Paul.

Tee hee Locutus.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Don't know what happened there, a computer blip, well at least you can't blame it on drink which is your usual trick, I havn't had one since my birthday a week ago.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My usual trick? That's a ridiculous assertion. I've said that about a member once.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Tongue in cheek Alan, Tongue in cheek, back to the euro, we are currently looking at vans for sale in Germany so need to see the rate moving upwards.

But its serves me right for voting for Brexit.

I will never learn.

I was given free shares in Northern Rock when we had our mortgage, they were worth £1250 at one point so greedy us decided to hang onto them.

End result, worthless, totally worthless.

That's why we don't do shares.

But at least I still have my good looks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder 

If a pound is worth a pound in France 

And we belong to the EU

Just what's the problem

If we had accepted the euro it would have been the same 

And we are getting no interest on our savings

But our kids are benefiting from low interest rates

If you play the international money markets you have to accept the losses as well as the gains 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Before the Brexit vote Sandra the Pound would buy you €1.40. After the vote that same Pound only managed to buy you €1.10.
So the international value of that same pound has lost 20% of it's value. Even if you never leave the UK everything around you will cost more.

No big deal if your on £150k. as many of our so called 'leaders' are. But dropping 20% off an already reduced pension of £90 a week hurts big time.
I'm not the one spinning the wheel.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I do understand that Ray

But does it not remain swings and roundabouts 

You would make more, we would make more from investments

But our kids would make much less from higher interest rates

So maybe it comes down to balance

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Before the Brexit vote Sandra the Pound would buy you €1.40. After the vote that same Pound only managed to buy you €1.10.
> So the international value of that same pound has lost 20% of it's value. Even if you never leave the UK everything around you will cost more.
> 
> No big deal if your on £150k. as many of our so called 'leaders' are. But dropping 20% off an already reduced pension of £90 a week hurts big time.
> I'm not the one spinning the wheel.


I've voiced my views before Ray as you know very well! Anyway I have enormous sympathy with British ex-pats who are reliant on a Sterling income. However I think that a weaker Sterling is the only thing that can enable the UK to find it's feet again and to compete in international markets. Whilst I don't have much currency exposure I suffer as well because of our continuing low historic interest rates but I take some comfort from the belief that it will lead to a stronger economy for mine and other people's children.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> I've voiced my views before Ray as you know very well! Anyway I have enormous sympathy with British ex-pats who are reliant on a Sterling income. However I think that a weaker Sterling is the only thing that can enable the UK to find it's feet again and to compete in international markets. Whilst I don't have much currency exposure I suffer as well because of our continuing low historic interest rates but I take some comfort from the belief that it will lead to a stronger economy for mine and other people's children.


Yes Peter, very magnanimous of you and others. But somehow all through my working life I have had to endure some loss, setback, hardship, redundancy, change of track all because some self centred short term politician destroyed some part of the British economy. (shafted)

I'm getting fed up with waiting for better times and haven't got that long to go.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are things in France more expensive now Ray?

I seem to think it is this trip, but I may be comparing it with our Spanish trip 

Certainly seems on a par with British supermarket prices

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Things are now considerably more expensive if you're having to change £ to € to buy them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't think France had got more expensive for the French just us with our crappy exchange rate. Stuff seems the same sort of price it was in euros as 2015 but of course its 20% more to us than then.

It's still cheaper than the UK for me anyway. Camping / parking, food, drink and fuel but only just regarding the fuel. Used to be a big difference. If I see one Brexiteer moaning about it though ever I'll batter them to death with me Dancing Pope figure from Lourdes.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I think French prices are a lot higher. I was mentally working them out at €1.50/£ and I thought prices in general were still high.


Malcolm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was looking at the actual price not necessarily the exchange rate i.e. Price of lettuce, vine tomatoes etc 

Certainly no cheaper than the ones at home and they used to be, meat is much dearer but it always was 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Are things in France more expensive now Ray?
> I seem to think it is this trip, but I may be comparing it with our Spanish trip
> Certainly seems on a par with British supermarket prices Sandra


Personally Sandra I feel Euro prices are just the same as they have always been. Some things dearer than UK and some cheaper. 
My quality plonk in Lidl is still €1.99 and diesel is still €1.18 a litre.
But factor in our income in Pounds and everything becomes more expensive.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wine is definately cheaper

Deisal at the supermarket in England is a touch dearer than intermarche prices , we haven't found cheaper than 1.19 

But you know obviously better than me

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Whisky and spirits in general are more expensive this year. Not one decent bottle of single malt under €27. Back to Tesco I go for their loss leader specials.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just got back into France from Spain.

Just about everything is cheaper in Spain, food, eating out, wine beer etc. We came "over the top" from Ainsa via the tunnel d'something to Lourdes (Yes I did stop there and wander down the street of a thousand tacky Madonnas and plastic bottles to take your "Holy water" home in. The exploitation factor did annoy me somewhat) 

The "coming down" bit was a VERY interesting experience with a 7.5m 1500Kg caravan hanging off the back of the car. Had to stop at the first pull in as the caravan brakes were, to say the least, a bit smelly after about a mile of steep and twisty downhill. (Yes I was in second gear and that held it all back nicely but of course a caravan has over-run brakes, so they were being applied, and getting hot, for all of that period!) Still the view whilst having lunch was spectacular! 

There are a couple of supermarkets at the bottom of THE hill on the Spanish side, there were a lot of French registered cars stocking up on booze then heading back UP the hill towards France so I assumed it was worth their while making the trip to "stock up" 

I reckon the actual prices in France are about the same but it all SEEMS more expensive due to the drop on the exchange rate. 

I do have some sympathy for ex-pats (such as Ray) BUT they did decide they didn't want to live in England so, to a certain extent, must "put up or shut up"

Tin hat being retrieved at this very moment!!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Whisky and spirits in general are more expensive this year. Not one decent bottle of single malt under €27. Back to Tesco I go for their loss leader specials.


In all the 'pubs' today, Litre botts of apparently good whiskey were between €15 and €18. I don't drink the stuff and am waiting for drinks like Benedictine, Quantreau and Grand Marnier to come down from €19.95 a litre.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh Andy I'm tempted to get stuck in on that last comment but will leave that pleasure to one of our beloved ex pats!

Mrs D got a case of 24 Leffe blondes for under a tenner and a big chunk of morbier for three quid yesterday at leclerc. Try getting that for double the price at home! 

This aire we are on. Lovely marked seperate bays, loads of space. All free inc Services. The other week I was on a smashing municipal in the Pyrenees, nice location, plenty of space, services and ehu all in, free in September! 

France expensive? Nope


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think Brittany has delusions of grandeur! Pyrenees next year! and maybe Provence - Sandra's having a ball.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Grand marnier 

Well I don't drink it , I pour it on strawberries etc , with a teaspoon of good honey 

Perfect

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Prue uses em all in crepes and trifles. But does tend to go ott.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And so she should 

You can't go OTT with grand marnier 

We do allow guests to drink it should they wish to 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> And so she should
> We do allow guests to drink it should they wish to Sandra


Steady on Sandra.!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Forwarned is forearmed! She did say we was visiting on her way home!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Forwarned is forearmed! She did say we was visiting on her way home!!


Thats why I'm looking to restock.!!!! But only at discount.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My son put in an order for Pommeau and/or Calvados. Nearly fell on my back when I saw prices. Think I'll have to wean him on to single malt.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> My son put in an order for Pommeau and/or Calvados. Nearly fell on my back when I saw prices. Think I'll have to wean him on to single malt.


Yes Viv. Some can be very expensive but so far we have been 'presented' with the odd (dusty) bottle for services rendered, so not had to buy. I will let Albert take a sniff.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

1 GBP =1.11783EUR
It was €1.135 before the Tory Party conference.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> 1 GBP =1.11783EUR
> It was €1.135 before the Tory Party conference.


Console yourself Ray by thinking what it would have been if Corbyn was our PM!!:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm drowning my sorrows Peter as we still can over here.
But looking for a later van is becoming more of a challenge. Might even have to look for a LHD one in UK.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> Console yourself Ray by thinking what it would have been if Corbyn was our PM!!:grin2:


 Oh come on peribro be honest, you would love it if Corbyn was in power ,just think how much you could pontificate then.:wink2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

greygit said:


> Oh come on peribro be honest, you would love it if Corbyn was in power ,just think how much you could pontificate then.:wink2:


Some might say I can do it already!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With the realization Brexit might not happen the Pound is up at €1.15 today.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> With the realization Brexit might not happen the Pound is up at €1.15 today.
> 
> Ray.


If they call in off just in time for the spring and the mass exodus of motorhomers heading over the channel it could well soar to the dizzy heights of 1.4 or 1.5 again!! Imagine that! Summer on the way, cheap Europe again. EHIC card for when you inevitably end up in hospital!! Happy days!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Managed to top up a few bob on my Revolut card card yesterday at 1.146 Caxton was only 1.129 ( I compare as we have both)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Back up to €1.15 again today. Wonder why? 1 GBP =1.15027EUR

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot happened.................. 1 GBP =1.15316EUR ............................ possibility of war?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Wot happened.................. 1 GBP =1.15316EUR ............................ possibility of war?
> 
> Ray.


"Fluctuasians.

Fluctuenglish too"

Old joke..


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Topped Revolut up this lunchtime


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dropped again this week. I wonder why? Could it be the daft leaders?? ? 1 GBP =1.12651EUR

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Down again to €1.12.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's even worse today and it usually improves most Fridays.
Is it cos that prat Boris has opened his stupid gob again?

Ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It’s mad Friday - when the main holiday period starts. It’s near guaranteed to go down today to catch us mugs!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy down to €1.11 now.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That will be Liam Fox upping the odds on a no deal Brexit and the hedge funds betting on it probably.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot a muppet.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Bluddy down to €1.11 now.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Hedge by buyng forward, then the banks can sit on your money.

You know it makes sense.:laugh:

You will notice I did not mention € rate at lunch - could have ruined a delightful meal.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Completely agree Geoff.
But we only get the monthly pension and some interest each month paid into the banks and use a credit card for daily life. It can make a big difference to the income.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Completely agree Geoff.
> But we only get the monthly pension and some interest each month paid into the banks and use a credit card for daily life. It can make a big difference to the income.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

It was a bit of a joke about hedging, as for our sort of expenditure the banks would screw us.

Reminds me - I must transfer more money before Basia comes back from Turkey tomorrow or all 'favours' will be off, i.e. no coffee in bed.

Geoff


----------

